# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2013



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 00:25)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2013 às 01:36)

Há minutos em Gimonde... Aqui na cidade estamos nos positivos... Seis graus de diferença!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2013 às 02:25)

E para iniciar Dezembro trago um convidativo vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes, que intimida a temperatura a descer 

T. Atual: 6.1ºc


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2013 às 12:35)

Bom dia

Mais um manhã de geada, mas com valores um pouco mais elevados que em dias anteriores. 

Por Gimonde as noites continuam suficientemente frias para manterem os rios gelados por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 12:52)

Fotos sempre impressionantes,segundo uma reportagem da SIC,passada ontem, a população está sem água  já há alguns dias,canalizações congeladas, o habitual certamente.
*Gimonde* reúne condições excecionais para a ocorrência de potentes inversões térmicas, o resultado está à vista.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2013 às 16:04)

Boas,mais um dia cheio de sol,noite ventosa ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2013 às 17:19)

Por Bragança mal desapareceu o sol, caiu a pique a temperatura... 6ºC na última hora, para os *5,7ºC* actuais..


----------



## Serrano (1 Dez 2013 às 17:49)

3.5ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2013 às 20:24)

Boas,ambiente fresco ,com 7.5ºC 49%HR e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

Vento de N,com 6.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2013 às 22:34)

boas

por Gouveia a madrugada foi de vento forte, com rajadas as vezes potentes, mas assim que amanheceu enfraqueceu para fraco. o dia foi de sol. 

temperaturas: 

1.3ºC minima
9.4ºC máxima

agora já em santa comba onde está tudo calmo, vento fraco céu limpo e com 5.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2013 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

Pela cidade tivemos a noite mais fresca deste ano de 2013! A mínima encostou aos *-6,2ºC*.

O anterior mínimo era de *-6,0ºC* a 26 de Fevereiro!

Por agora, o sol vai descongelando a geada, com *-5,0ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2013 às 12:23)

Bom dia .

Para não ser desmancha prazeres ...mais um dia de sol ,agora o vento mais fraco e com 11.4ºC 43%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (2 Dez 2013 às 13:01)

Bom dia

*Mínima -8.7ºC*

Temperatura actual *7.7ºC*


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Dez 2013 às 13:18)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Pela cidade tivemos a noite mais fresca deste ano de 2013! A mínima encostou aos *-6,2ºC*.
> 
> ...



 Caramba nao e normal esse frio ai em Braganca nessa epoca do ano ne ? 

 Nagano tem uma media bem mais baixa essa epoca do ano e mesmo assim ai esta bem mais frio


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2013 às 15:35)

cubensis disse:


> Caramba nao e normal esse frio ai em Braganca nessa epoca do ano ne ?
> 
> Nagano tem uma media bem mais baixa essa epoca do ano e mesmo assim ai esta bem mais frio



Quase todos os anos ocorrem alguns valores desta ordem em Bragança entre os meses de Novembro e Fevereiro, e até podem haver valores mais frios nos meses centrais do Inverno.  Estas temperaturas ocorrem principalmente em situações de domínio anticiclónico com ventos de Norte ou Nordeste, situações como a que Portugal está a atravessar nas ultimas semanas.


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

A tarde, por Bragança, foi uma cópia do dia de ontem... sol, céu limpo, máxima de 11,9ºC...

Neste momento a temperatura volta a cair em boa velocidade, para os actuais *5,9ºC*


----------



## filtheskull (2 Dez 2013 às 17:26)

Z13 disse:


> Pela cidade tivemos a noite mais fresca deste ano de 2013! A mínima encostou aos *-6,2ºC*.
> 
> O anterior mínimo era de *-6,0ºC* a 26 de Fevereiro!




Esses -6.2 são no centro da cidade?
Na ponte do sabor, direção Qt das Carvas, Chegou a marcar -9...
Até doi ... Já agora como se metem fotos aqui ?? Dá para meter do google+?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2013 às 17:36)

Boas,sem vento a descer bem ,com 7.5ºC 52%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2013 às 17:52)

filtheskull disse:


> Esses -6.2 são no centro da cidade?
> Na ponte do sabor, direção Qt das Carvas, Chegou a marcar -9...
> Até doi ... Já agora como se metem fotos aqui ?? Dá para meter do google+?



A zona do Hotel S.Lázaro, nestes dias de inversão térmica, é a zona mais fria da cidade sem dúvida!

Só para teres uma comparação, em S. Sebastião, na estação do IPMA a mínima ficou apenas nos *-4,4ºC*... (no alto de uma colina)

A minha, ligeiramente acima do Fervença, nos *-6,2ºC*
e na ESE, *-6,3ºC*!

Já agora, -9ºC a que horas, ao final da madrugada?

Para as fotos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2013 às 18:37)

Boas,bastou uma ligeira brisa para a temperatura subir ,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2013 às 20:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e vento fraco durante a madrugada e manha. de tarde o vento cessou o que até aqueceu um pouquito o ambiente.

temperaturas: 

2.2ºC minima
16.3ºC máxima

atuais:  

céu limpo não há vento e sigo com 6.4ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2013 às 20:54)

Mais uma manhã bem fresca por aqui. Como o Z13 já referiu, umas das mais frescas deste 2013. Esta manhã fiz grande parte da viagem Bragança – Miranda com o carro a registar valores da ordem de -5ºC. O valor mais baixo voltou a ser à passagem por Quintanilha com -6,5ºC. As estradas de Miranda estavam muito brancas esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2013 às 21:09)

Boas,algum vento de NNE,com 6.1ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2013 às 21:42)

Temperatura atual *5.5ºC* e *61%Hr*

Dados de hoje *0.5ºC*  / *10.8ºC*


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2013 às 23:00)

Z13 disse:


> A zona do Hotel S.Lázaro, nestes dias de inversão térmica, é a zona mais fria da cidade sem dúvida!



Olha que não sei, acho que esta zona pode ter condições semelhantes ou até melhores. Em anos anteriores registei nessa zona temperaturas menores que no São Lázaro.


----------



## filtheskull (2 Dez 2013 às 23:08)

Z13 disse:


> A zona do Hotel S.Lázaro, nestes dias de inversão térmica, é a zona mais fria da cidade sem dúvida!
> 
> Já agora, -9ºC a que horas, ao final da madrugada?
> 
> [/url]



     Passei com diferença de 41 min. com 2 carros diferentes e marcou o que se vê nas fotos tiradas ambas ao passar a ponte!









p.s. As fotos ou ficam assim ou então ficam enormes...


----------



## jotackosta (2 Dez 2013 às 23:24)

Boa noite!

Noite sem vento por aqui e temperatura de 4,6ºC.

Espera-se um bom "camadão de geada" (como se diz por aqui)


----------



## Norther (3 Dez 2013 às 00:12)




----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2013 às 10:03)

Fil disse:


> Olha que não sei, acho que esta zona pode ter condições semelhantes ou até melhores. Em anos anteriores registei nessa zona temperaturas menores que no São Lázaro.



Concordo Fil, essa zona do vale do Fervença, por toda a veiga de Gostei, é um local propicio a acumulação de ar frio!

Contudo, o vale do Sabor, desde França-Rabal até Gimonde, também é, como se demonstra no congelamento dos rios! 

Precisávamos de umas estações nessas zonas!!


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2013 às 10:04)

Aqui por casa já não arrefeceu tanto como ontem... a mínima ficou em *-4,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2013 às 10:15)

Aqui tive uma mínima muito mais alta que a de ontem, apenas -0,4ºC, mas com bastante geada na mesma.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2013 às 12:59)

Bons dias
Temperatura atual *12ºC* e *34%Hr*
Minima desta madrugada *-0.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2013 às 14:34)

Boas ,para não dizer outra coisa ,mais um dia de céu limpinho ,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco...ao sol tasse bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2013 às 17:55)

Boas,tarde de sol em cheio...amanhã há mais,com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (3 Dez 2013 às 20:17)




----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2013 às 20:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com bastante geada pela manha... hoje não houve vento. 

extremos:

-0.4ºC minima
11.8ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está limpo não ha vento, parece estar a formar-se nevoeiro sobre o rio, sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2013 às 21:02)

Boas,em relação aos últimos dias,temperatura mais alta,com 8.9ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

Temperatura actual *5.2ºC* e *61%Hr*

Dados de hoje *-0.9ºC* / *14ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2013 às 23:11)

Volta a ouvir-se o "assobiar do vento"...

Neste momento 6.6ºC de temperatura.

Boa noite!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia .

Hoje o ambiente na rua mais agradável ,sol quente e vento fraco de E,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Dez 2013 às 13:28)

Mínima de *5.6ºC*.

Neste momento *15.0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2013 às 13:33)

Boas,tudo calmo ,sol quente e vento fraco,com 15.4ºC...sabe bem .


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2013 às 14:32)

Por Bragança tudo mais ameno!

A mínima foi de *-3,7ºC*

Neste momento, a minha estação regista *17,0ºC*, pelo que se trata de uma tarde bem agradável!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2013 às 18:58)

Boas,tudo calmo ,sem vento com 11.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2013 às 21:51)

Boas,a temperatura muito lenta a descer,vento muito fraco,com 10.2ºC 59%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Dez 2013 às 22:18)

Boas¡

*Mínima -5.5ºC
Máxima 12.3ºC*


----------



## panda (4 Dez 2013 às 22:26)

Temperatura actual *6ºC* e *80%Hr*

Dados de hoje *2.9ºC* / *16.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2013 às 23:03)

BOAS

por aqui dia de sol, com algum vento durante a madrugada. 

extremos: 

2.5ºC minima
13.9ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 6.1ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Dez 2013 às 00:33)

temperatura actual  *-3.3ºC* Ceo limpo


----------



## quim_mane (5 Dez 2013 às 10:05)

Boas

Alguem me sabe dizer se já houve sincelo este ano, ou se está previsto para os próximos dias, especialmente nas zonas do vale do Douro e afluentes, nomeadamente o Tâmega?


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2013 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança céu limpo e *5,3ºC*.

A mínima desta manhã foi de *-2,5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2013 às 11:10)

quim_mane disse:


> Boas
> 
> Alguem me sabe dizer se já houve sincelo este ano, ou se está previsto para os próximos dias, especialmente nas zonas do vale do Douro e afluentes, nomeadamente o Tâmega?



Este ountono/inverno ainda não terá aparecido pois durante o dia o nevoeiro dissipa e as temperaturas disparam... mas para os próximos dias o cenário parece mais provável!!


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Aqui por Miranda, bem como em grande parte da bacia do Douro, temos nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia .

Boa manhã para o passeio matinal ,hoje promete ser mais quente...tudo calmo quanto ao vento ,temperatura embalada na subida ,com 14.5ºC 49%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 14:37)

O nevoeiro/vento Este-Nordeste vai proporcionando temperaturas bastante frescas.





Trancoso





Trancoso: *3,2ºC*
Pinhel: *5,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2013 às 15:04)

Boas ,vento muito fraco,ambiente ameno ,com 15.5ºC 46%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Dez 2013 às 15:27)

Boas, ceo limpo 

*Mínima -5.7ºC

Máxima 13.4ºC*











Temperatura actual *12ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2013 às 17:15)

Boas,sem vento e já sem sol ,a temperatura a descer bem,com 11.6ºC 61%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

5.6ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 13.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2013 às 19:26)

Um dia mais fresquinho hoje. Por Bragança acho que o sol ainda espreitou durante o dia, mas por Miranda nunca chegou a aparecer.

Por agora temos nevoeiro alto e 3,8ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: -0,4ºC / 7,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2013 às 19:30)

Boas,já chegou o vento N e a respestiva subida de temperatura,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2013 às 21:00)

Continua algum vento de N,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:14)

boas

dia de sol por aqui, com algum geada nas zonas mais abrigadas, porque nas zonas altas houve algum vento. 

temperaturas: 

2.8ºC minima
12.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 4.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2013 às 22:16)

Boa noite!

Estou de volta ao Nordeste, ainda que seja por poucos dias.

Neste inicio de noite temos uns frescos -2.9ºC na estação da ESA/IPB e parece que vamos ter nevoeiro...


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2013 às 23:26)

Boas noites :-) por aqui registo uma temperatura de 2.8ºC alguma humidade que esta deixar os carros molhados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2013 às 11:05)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol ...ambiente na rua hoje mais fresco ,vento muito fraco com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2013 às 11:10)

MSantos disse:


> Neste inicio de noite temos uns frescos -2.9ºC na estação da ESA/IPB e parece que vamos ter nevoeiro...



Bom dia!

esta noite, talvez pelo sono, não quererias escrever +2,9ºC??

É que por aqui não baixamos do *1,7ºC*...


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2013 às 11:13)

Ainda cobertos por nuvens baixas neste canto do nordeste, com *3,7ºC *e *77% *de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

A temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,com 12.7ºC 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2013 às 13:53)

Boas,temperatura mais alta e algum vento de N,com 14.3ºC .


----------



## jonyyy (6 Dez 2013 às 14:37)

Boas :P
Dia diferente hoje por aqui, para romper esta monotonia que se tem verificado.
Continua nevoeiro, mas parece que se esta a dissipar, no entanto a temperatura ainda se mantem fresca, com 1ºC neste momento.
Desde a meia noite até agora a temperatura variou muito pouquinho entre os 0ºC e o 1ºC, por isso mesmo não se registou sincelo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2013 às 17:34)

Boas,vento fraco com 8.9ºC 54%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2013 às 17:39)

Curiosamente para já a temperatura está a ganhar ao vento  6.6ºc 

Oxalá não suba...


----------



## Serrano (6 Dez 2013 às 17:51)

Máxima de 9.4ºC no Sarzedo, mas o termómetro marca agora 3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2013 às 18:09)

Por Bragança o dia foi bem fresco... O nevoeiro dissipou perto da hora de almoço, o que permitiu à temperatura alcançar uns modestos 9,8ºC de máxima.

Neste momento a temperatura cai e registo apenas *2,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

Vento fraco de N,com 7.2ºC / 61%HR.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2013 às 19:58)

Hoje não tivemos geada de manhã, mas temos geada agora ao início da noite.

A máxima ficou em 6,4ºC, a mínima ainda deve ser registada nas próximas horas. Por agora 2,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Dez 2013 às 20:27)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu, foi um dia marcadamente frescos, quando comparado com os últimos três dias. 
Pela manhã, houve alguma geada em locais mais recatados, mas na generalidade, era só orvalho. 

Durante toda a tarde, o vento esteve fraco a moderado, as nuvens da manhã ora disipavam ora aparia uma ou outra; mas o sol esteve sempre a _reinar_.

Máxima de 8,6ºC e mínima de 3,6ºC.

Atual 6,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2013 às 22:37)

Vento fraco,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

Temperatura actual *2.4ºC* e *85%Hr*

Dados de hoje *1.2ºC* / *8.8ºC*


----------



## Norther (7 Dez 2013 às 01:36)

Boas noites, noite calma que temos por aqui com uma temperatura de 0.5ºC e alguma humidade, esta manha tinha o vidro do carro "encaramelado" como se diz por cá, derivado a humidade que caiu ao inicio da noite que deixou tudo molhado acordamos com um cenário bem branco com uma temperatura de -1ºC na vila e -3ºC perto do rio Zêzere.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2013 às 07:20)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança vai arrefecendo bem! Registo neste momento *-4,9ºC*.

A mínima até agora foi de *-5,1ºC* e penso que na próxima hora ainda pode ser batida!


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2013 às 08:07)

Há momentos, aqui em Gimonde!


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2013 às 08:43)

Excelente foto Luís Miguel 

São horas de ir para as aulas (aulas ao Sábado ninguém merece lol), vou enfrentar os gélidos -5.2ºC que marca neste momento a ESA,  nada melhor do que uma bela caminhada de 15 minutos com esta temperatura para começar bem o dia.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2013 às 13:07)

-9ºC, isso é que eu queria no Porto!


----------



## xtremebierzo (7 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

BOas¡

*Mínima -7.4ºC*

Temperatura actual *11.9ºC*


----------



## Serrano (7 Dez 2013 às 16:42)

9.1ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2013 às 16:53)

Boas,madrugada e manhã fresca,pela tarde ambiente morno ,vento nulo neste momento,com 11.0ºC 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 1.2ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2013 às 17:08)

Sem vento a temperatura a cair a pique ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2013 às 18:39)

Depois de uma mínima compreendida entre os 0ºc e 0.9ºc (desculpem-me a imprecisão dos dados  ) Sigo sem vento e já com 6.3ºc.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

Boas!

Actuais 5ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

Boas,ainda sem vento,com 5.7ºC 67%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2013 às 20:03)

Espero que hoje isto vá aos negativos, sem vento vou já com uma boa queda de temperatura. 

Estão 4.9ºc

Em geral a temperatura tem diminuído um grau de hora a hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

Boas,tudo calmo ,com 5.0ºC 71%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2013 às 22:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, e sem vento. houve geada de manha, tal como esta noite irá cair um camadão daqueles  se não se levantar vento. 

temperaturas: 

1.0ºC minima
10.9ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, existe alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio e sigo com 3.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2013 às 22:04)

Boa noite!

Hoje de manhã aqui em Bragança tivemos uma forte geada, em algumas zonas parecia quase sincelo, principalmente no lameiro do IPB perto do Rio Fervença. Por agora está a gear de novo com -2.1ºC na ESA.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2013 às 22:44)

2.3ºc de momento, e por vezes lá vem uma pequena aragem. Já são visíveis alguns cristais de gelo.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2013 às 22:46)

Esta noite parece estar a descer um pouco mais cedo que em dias anteriores. Até eu aqui que costumo ter mínimas muito mais altas já vou em 0,6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 01:32)

Temperatura a baixar muito lentamente, devido a um vento muito muito fraquinho. 

Temperatura Atual: 0.6ºc


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Dez 2013 às 01:47)

*-5.8ºC* por aquí agora

As estradas são branca da grande quantidade de sal acumulado.
Sem chuva se acumula dia após dia


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 02:43)

Finalmente em território negativo com um tímido -0.1ºc na estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 04:28)

A madrugada de vento nulo em *Carrazeda de Ansiães*, vai dando resultado, às 3h a estação registava *-6,2ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia!

Bela geada naquela que foi a madrugada mais fria deste ano de 2013! Cortesia deste anticiclone!!

*-6,5ºC* de mínima!! 

São quase 9h00, ainda registo -6,0ºC, não apetece ir lá fora!!


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2013 às 09:07)

xtremebierzo disse:


> BOas¡
> 
> *Mínima -7.4ºC*
> 
> Temperatura actual *11.9ºC*




Na Puebla de Sanábria as coisas também andam agrestes!!!







Imagino como estará o rio Sabor em Gimonde... Alguém ganhou coragem??


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Por aqui também a mínima deste Inverno com -4,2ºC. Por agora ainda -2,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2013 às 10:05)

Um pouco antes das 8h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2013 às 10:38)

Bom dia .

Madrugada e manhã está a ser ...hoje baixou até aos 0.6ºC,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,com 8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (8 Dez 2013 às 11:39)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

bons dias  noite fresca com mais uma bela geada, -1.2ºC foi a temperatura que registei esta noite, agora 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2013 às 13:22)

Boas,ambiente na rua bem melhor ...ao sol ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Dez 2013 às 13:24)

Boas!

Mínima de -1ºC e actual 9.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2013 às 14:04)

Eis o poder do nevoeiro nas regiões do interior: temperaturas baixíssimas nos locais que ainda estão a ser afectados.

Pinhel segue com 1,2ºC e Benavente (Zamora) com -1,4ºC!


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2013 às 14:17)

O nevoeiro aqui na bacia do Douro tem originado máximas bem baixas em alguns locais e umas bonitas “sinceladas”.

Algumas fotos


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Dez 2013 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2013*

Boas¡
Ceo limpo

*Mínima -7.9ºC*






Esta sonda colocada preto da minha casa, onde o rio


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Dez 2013 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2013*

Deixo esta imaxe pa xente de cerca de Bragança que seguro interesa






Esta sacada do forum español


----------



## Brito (8 Dez 2013 às 15:45)

boas pessoal estes dias tenho registado minimas baixitas 

Ontem fui a cidade de Seia e na zona industrial (baixa da cidade) registei -7ºC ás 4 da manha  bastante frio portanto


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2013*



xtremebierzo disse:


> Esta sacada do forum español



Excelente! 
Obrigado pela partilha xtremebierzo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 15:53)

Boas e frescas tardes! 

Pela cidade de Chaves às 14h ainda 4.4ºC e de certo que o nevoeiro andará perto, provavelmente estará alto mas já não deve levantar... As redes sociais começam a estar "inundadas" de fotos da beleza do Inverno flaviense! 

Esta manhã:
















Verín segundo a MateoGalicia foi aos -9ºC esta noite:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2013 às 15:53)

Boas,nuvens altas a chegar com o sol a ficar fraco,com 11.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 16:05)

O IPMA acaba de atualizar os avisos meteorológicos em coloca os 2 distritos transmontanos sob aviso amarelo por persistência de valores mínimo de temperatura baixos. Cabe-me realçar as limitações deste sistema de avisos que apenas tem em conta as temperaturas registadas nas duas capitais, negligênciando o demais território, tornando o sistema de avisos inóquo e incipiente. 
Exemplo: O aviso amarelo para Vila Real só é emitido quando a capital tem previsão de mínimas entre -2/-3ºC, mesmo que qualquer outra zona do distrito tenha temperaturas bem mais baixas, o aviso não passará disso. Temos tido o exemplo de Chaves nas últimas semanas, apesar de temperaturas que segundo os critérios oficiais dariam um aviso laranja, não teve qualquer aviso uma vez que Vila Real não sofre de inversões térmicas tão intensas tendo temperaturas mais elevadas.
As imagens falam por si...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 16:06)

Máxima bem mais fria aqui que em Viseu, com 10.9ºc. 

De momento já a descer com 10.5ºc, e muita geada pela manhã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 16:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA acaba de atualizar os avisos meteorológicos em coloca os 2 distritos transmontanos sob aviso amarelo por persistência de valores mínimo de temperatura baixos. Cabe-me realçar as limitações deste sistema de avisos que apenas tem em conta as temperaturas registadas nas duas capitais, negligênciando o demais território, tornando o sistema de avisos inóquo e incipiente.
> Exemplo: O aviso amarelo para Vila Real só é emitido quando a capital tem previsão de mínimas entre -2/-3ºC, mesmo que qualquer outra zona do distrito tenha temperaturas bem mais baixas, o aviso não passará disso. Temos tido o exemplo de Chaves nas últimas semanas, apesar de temperaturas que segundo os critérios oficiais dariam um aviso laranja, não teve qualquer aviso uma vez que Vila Real não sofre de inversões térmicas tão intensas tendo temperaturas mais elevadas.
> As imagens falam por si...




Quanto a isso, acho que os alertas deviam ser emitidos por concelho pelo menos em determinadas situações.


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Dez 2013 às 16:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas e frescas tardes!
> 
> Pela cidade de Chaves às 14h ainda 4.4ºC e de certo que o nevoeiro andará perto, provavelmente estará alto mas já não deve levantar... As redes sociais começam a estar "inundadas" de fotos da beleza do Inverno flaviense!
> 
> ...




 Eso e geo o sal???  MEnudo peligro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 16:29)

Gelo! Sal? Prevenção? Cá em Portugal não sabem o que isso é! A malta gosta de adrenalina!


----------



## dahon (8 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Quanto a isso, acho que os alertas deviam ser emitidos por concelho pelo menos em determinadas situações.



O caso de  Viseu ainda é mais caricato pois as previsões e avisos são feitos com base na ema do aeródromo, mas se verificarmos a ruema que fica na cidade a temperatura mínima em situações de inversão térmica custa ser inferior em 3 ou mais graus.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

dahon disse:


> O caso de  Viseu ainda é mais caricato pois as previsões e avisos são feitos com base na ema do aeródromo, mas se verificarmos a ruema que fica na cidade a temperatura mínima em situações de inversão térmica custa ser inferior em 3 ou mais graus.



Pois, para mim essa previsão é completamente anedótica certas vezes. Eu só constatei isso que referiu na sua publicação este Verão. As temperaturas andavam a chegar aos 40ºc por estes lados e noutros locais do distrito como era visível nas restantes estações do IPMA, contudo só porque a estação do aeródromo tinha temperaturas abaixo de 39ºc(temperatura a
 partir da qual se emite alerta laranja) o IPMA insistia num alerta amarelo.  Aconteceu várias vezes isto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

E sem vento isto está a ficar um frio fora e dentro de casa, lá fora já vai em 6.4ºc e na minha sala uns gélidos 11.1ºc, avariou-se o aquecedor é isto que se vê.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2013 às 18:07)

Boas,por aqui já vai com boa descida a temperatura ,sem vento,com 8.7ºC 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 0.6ºC 12.9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Dez 2013 às 18:29)

Por aqui a temperatura a descer rápido, agora com 3.5ºC  e sem sinal de vento.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2013 às 19:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA acaba de atualizar os avisos meteorológicos em coloca os 2 distritos transmontanos sob aviso amarelo por persistência de valores mínimo de temperatura baixos. Cabe-me realçar as limitações deste sistema de avisos que apenas tem em conta as temperaturas registadas nas duas capitais, negligênciando o demais território, tornando o sistema de avisos inóquo e incipiente.
> Exemplo: O aviso amarelo para Vila Real só é emitido quando a capital tem previsão de mínimas entre -2/-3ºC, mesmo que qualquer outra zona do distrito tenha temperaturas bem mais baixas, o aviso não passará disso. Temos tido o exemplo de Chaves nas últimas semanas, apesar de temperaturas que segundo os critérios oficiais dariam um aviso laranja, não teve qualquer aviso uma vez que Vila Real não sofre de inversões térmicas tão intensas tendo temperaturas mais elevadas.
> As imagens falam por si...



O sistema de avisos poderia ser como já ocorre na RA da Madeira em que a ilha está dividida em Costa Norte, Costa sul e Zonas montanhosas, para o caso de Trás-os-Montes poderia-se dividir a região em Terra Fria, Terra Quente, Barroso, Vale do Douro Vale do Tâmega etc...


----------



## Blooder.PT (8 Dez 2013 às 19:24)

Grande fotos de Chaves malta muito bom!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 19:35)

Exactamente MSantos! Já discutimos esse assunto aqui várias vezes... Quando se assistiu à alteração na RAM pensei que o exemplo seria alargado ao Continente para evitar este sistema de avisos que é um autêntico disparate, nos inqueritos do antigo IM tudo isso foi exposto por mim e vários outros membros deste forum, mails para o IM / IPMA? Imensos... Nem vale a pena perder mais tempo... Em termos de vigilância meteorológica o IPMA tem um longo caminho a percorrer.

Não deixa de ser caricato, Chaves acorda há semanas gelada mas para os senhores do IPMA é como se não existisse! Falo do exemplo que melhor conheço, há tantos por esse país fora, Mirandela, Mirando do Douro, Covilhã.....

Mais uma imagem que ilustra Chaves nestas últimas semanas:






*Data: 03/12/2013 Foto: Dinis Ponteira

AVISO: VERDE*


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2013 às 19:52)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu, o dia esteve bastante simpático, com muito sol, vento fraco e ambiente primaveril. Contudo, já bem que caía uma chuvinha, isto está mesmo a ficar sequinho. 
O que vai safando ainda é a geada/orvalho, e os aguaeiros cá da zona que ainda não secaram...

Atual 5,7ºC, com mínima de 0,7ºC e formação de geada.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

dahon disse:


> O caso de  Viseu ainda é mais caricato pois as previsões e avisos são feitos com base na ema do aeródromo, mas se verificarmos a ruema que fica na cidade a temperatura mínima em situações de inversão térmica custa ser inferior em 3 ou mais graus.



É verdade sim. Eu estão, que estou numa zona de menos altitude, relativamente perto de algumas ribeiras, noto que a temperatura mínima cá chega a estar 2 a 3ºC abaixo da previsão, e até bem mais quando se fala ao que relamente se verificou. 

Já há uns anos tinha falado sobre isso. De facto, a EMA do Aeródromo não representa nada a cidade, e tão pouco o concelho. E agora que acho que a minha estação está a dar as últimas, nem sei por que dados me hei de guiar...


----------



## Hermano1x (8 Dez 2013 às 20:00)

Boa noite!
A mínima que registei da noite passada foi de -5.1ºc.
Neste momento já estão -2ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2013 às 20:32)

Bom pressinto que hoje isto vai aos dois negativos

A esta hora a temperatura está muito mais baixa que ontem, já com 2.9ºc


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2013 às 21:06)

boas

por aqui o dia acordou com um belo camadao de geada com o record do deste ano que era de -1.4ºC em 27-02-2013, com os poucos bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio devem ter ajudado na geada, até a estrada estava branquinha , 

mas o dia foi de sol sem vento, havia uma bruma ao longe não se viu a serra da estrela hoje tal como aqui parecia nuvens altas. 

temperaturas: 

-2.9ºC minima
9.2ºC máxima 

atuais:
céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 3.8ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Dez 2013 às 21:24)

Bon ritmo de baixada oxe

Agora mesmo *-4.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2013 às 21:53)

Boas,de volta o vento de N...mas fraco,com 6.4ºC 71%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Dez 2013 às 22:11)

A estação "*Covilhã*" no Wunderground.com é de algum colega do fórum? Hoje vai bem lançada com *-1,3ºC*... 

Uma pena a EMA do aeródromo estar há vários dias sem reportar dados...

Uma imagem das geadas destes últimos dias na Cova da Beira





Fonte da imagem:http://cavaca.blogs.sapo.pt/508425.html


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2013 às 09:28)

Mais uma manhã invernal por estas bandas.

Por Bragança sol, geada e -6ºC, por Miranda nevoeiro, sincelo e -4ºC. Nos campos próximos a Miranda estava uma bonita sincelada, logo vou tentar colocar  algumas fotos.


----------



## james (9 Dez 2013 às 10:58)

Bom dia ,

Em valpacos a 400 metros de altitude , manha gelida com nevoeiro cerrado , tudo branco . 

Tatual : - 2 ° c


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 11:07)

Ontem, a estação de *Carrazeda de Ansiães* registou até ao momento, o valor mais baixo deste Outono/Inverno da rede(disponível) do *IPMA*.
A temperatura caiu até aos -*7,2ºC*, bela inversão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia  .

Madrugada e manhã que está a ser fresquinha ...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 9.3ºC 53%HR e a pressão em alta.


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2013 às 11:46)

Por aqui também madrugada fresca, com mínima de *-6,0ºC*.

Por agora, sol e *4,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2013 às 12:19)

Sincelo em Mirandela, hoje às 8h30.






Fotografia de Vitor Pereira Foto Lelo


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2013 às 12:31)

Vídeo de ontem na cidade de Chaves:




Vila Flôr:







E Cabeço da Luz - Miranda do Douro:






Página: Parque Douro Internacional.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2013 às 13:49)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente na rua mais morno ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Dez 2013 às 15:39)

Boas¡¡

*Mínima de -8.4ºC*

E en esta outra sonda


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2013 às 18:00)

AnDré disse:


> Sincelo em Mirandela, hoje às 8h30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A meio da tarde passei na A4, e junto a Mirandela estavam ZERO graus!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

Boas,ambiente já mais fresco com vento muito fraco,com 8.2ºC 62%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 11.9ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2013 às 19:12)

Coloco aqui as fotos da sincelada desta manhã. 

Um pouco antes de chegar a Miranda do Douro vindo de Norte.















Ao passar na ponte de Quintanilha.


----------



## Blooder.PT (9 Dez 2013 às 19:34)

Caro Dan essa fotos deixam qualquer um de boca aberta! Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2013 às 19:40)

Isto é quando se pergunta "Isto é em Portugal? "

Fantásticos registos Dan, parabéns


----------



## Norther (9 Dez 2013 às 20:01)

Boas noites registo neste momento 3.5ºC , esta manhã mais uma valente geada com a temperatura na Vila a rondar -1ºC e -5ºC no fundo do vale junto ao rio Zêzere.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2013 às 20:59)

boas

por aqui mais um dia de forte geada pela manha, apesar do dia ser de sol o ambiente não aqueceu muito. nao houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

-2.7ºC minima
10.8ºC máxima

atuais: 

ceu limpo, sem vento e a preparar para mais uma noite de geada, sigo com 4.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (9 Dez 2013 às 21:09)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu, hoje foi mais um dias algo fresco, com muito sol, e vento fraco a moderado, em geral do quadrante E/NE.
Estranhamente, este é já o terceiro dia consecutivo com mínima de, precisamente, 0,7ºC. O mais caricato é que não é problema do sensor, porque bastaram 5 minutos no congelador para ir aos negativos. Enfim, esta madrugada promete mais...

Atual 4,6ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2013 às 21:32)

Enquanto anda tudo nos negativos, a Torre não baixa dos 0ºC!

Hoje:
Min.: *0.0ºC*
Máx.: *5.4ºC*

Ontem:
Min.: *0.7ºC*
Máx.: *11.1ºC*

--

Actualmente: 2.1ºC e 20% de humidade relativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,vento fraco,com 5.6ºC 73%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Dez 2013 às 00:28)

*-4.5ºC *Agora, ceo limpo, e así seguiremos ....


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada por aqui. Mínima de -3,8ºC e ainda -3,2ºC.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Dez 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia!
Em Mirandela -0,1ºC, 82% de humidade.
O nevoeiro perdura e o gelo mantém-se.
Previsão de aguaceiros glaciais.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Dez 2013 às 10:26)

Caiem flocos - gelo ou neve?


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2013 às 11:01)

mborgespires disse:


> Caiem flocos - gelo ou neve?



Tendo em conta a humidade relativa do ar por aí, próxima dos 100% e as temperaturas abaixo ou próximas do zero, a "precipitação" que observas é a cristalização da água existente no ar em cristais de gelo, que formam esse sincelo espectacular!


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2013 às 11:05)

A minha estação, depois de uma mínima de *-6,0ºC* vai registando uns frescos *2,2ºC* a esta hora...

Temos céu limpo e muito sol!


----------



## mborgespires (10 Dez 2013 às 11:17)

Continuam temperaturas a rondar os -1º e os 0ºC.
O nevoeiro baixou.


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 11:54)

Mirandela, hoje às 9h:







Fotografia de Vitor Pereira Foto Lelo, publicada no facebook do MeteoPTcom

Às 11h30 ainda todo o vale do rio Tua, parte do Sabor, Côa e Douro, ainda estavam com nevoeiro e temperaturas próximas de 0ºC, se não mesmo negativas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2013 às 14:10)

Boas tardes  .


Hoje de manhã só se ouvia na rua...está cá um barbeiro ,então há sombra nem se fala ,o vento rola com alguma intensidade e bem ,com 12.4ºC 51%HR...pela zona sul da cidade .


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Dez 2013 às 15:06)

É geada ou foi algum tipo de precipitação que originou esse manto branco em Mirandela?




AnDré disse:


> Mirandela, hoje às 9h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2013 às 15:12)

Kevin_ disse:


> É geada ou foi algum tipo de precipitação que originou esse manto branco em Mirandela?



Sincelo!

O claro resultado de nevoeiros persistentes com temperaturas negativas.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sincelo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2013 às 15:21)

O vento agora com alguns picos de SSE...ambiente na rua bem melhor ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Dez 2013 às 15:31)

Nos aqui também costumamos ter esses fenómenos, mas possivelmente não serão tão expressivos uma vez que estamos mais longe do mar, apesar de nessas ocasiões a humidade relativa rondar os 100%. Nunca pensei que em Mirandela chegasse a esses extremos.





vitamos disse:


> Sincelo!
> 
> O claro resultado de nevoeiros persistentes com temperaturas negativas.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sincelo


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2013 às 16:02)

Kevin_ disse:


> É geada ou foi algum tipo de precipitação que originou esse manto branco em Mirandela?



Temos o sincelo propriamente dito:



> Depósito de gelo, constituído por grãos mais ou menos separados por bolhas de ar, às vezes com ramificações cristalinas.
> Os sincelos são produzidos pelo congelamento de rápido de gotículas mais ou menos pequenas de água em sobrefusão e chegam, por vezes a formar camadas espessas.
> Junto ao solo, os sincelos depositam-se em objectos, principalmente dos lados opostos ao vento e, na maioria dos casos, sobre pontas e arestas, devido à congelação de gotículas de nevoeiro em sobrefusão ou de gotículas de nuvens em sobrefusão. (B. J. RETALLACK, 1979)











O sincelo forma depósitos maiores em áreas de topo e nos objectos expostos ao vento. 

E temos também a precipitação de pequenos cristais de gelo, normalmente em forma de agulha, que no solo têm um aspecto muito semelhante à neve.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Dez 2013 às 16:03)

Em Mirandela, já se verificou este fenómeno várias vezes.
Aliás, é um concelho de extremos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2013 às 16:52)

O sol já se foi com a chegada de nuvens altas ,algum vento de ESE,com 11.5ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2013 às 18:06)

Algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco, temperatura *9.5ºC* e *55%Hr*

Dados de hoje *0.5ºC* / *12.3ºC*


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Dez 2013 às 18:24)

Boa tarde!
Esta noite chegou aos -6, esteve um dia com nuvens altas e bastante frio a máxima não passou  8ºc
Neste momento esta 1.5ºc com o céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

*Mínima -7.7ºC*

Vento moderado esta tarde

A inversion térmica acumula contaminação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2013 às 19:08)

Nuvens altas e algum vento,com 8.7ºC 61%HR.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Dez 2013 às 20:43)

Boa noite.
O nevoeiro baixou e estão 0°C e 86% HR.
A previsão é de aguaceiros glaciais.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2013 às 20:46)

boas

por aqui a manha já foi de menos geada e menos fria apresar da minima ser negativa. já o dia foi mais amoroso e ao sol estava-se bem não houve vento por aqui. 

extremos: 

-1.4ºC minima
13.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

está tudo calmo céu limpo, não ha vento, com a temperatura mais alta hoje sigo nos 10.7ºC, nota-se bem a diferença


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2013 às 21:54)

Boas,algum vento,com 7.4ºC 68%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Dez 2013 às 23:26)

Vento moderado, oxe non temos inversión térmica

*4.2ºC*


----------



## mborgespires (11 Dez 2013 às 10:31)

Bom dia!
Por estas bandas o nevoeiro continua serrado! Estão -2ºC e 86% HR. O gelo mantém-se em alguns locais.


----------



## mborgespires (11 Dez 2013 às 11:06)

O sol apareceu agora!!! )
0,8ºC e 83% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2013 às 11:17)

mborgespires disse:


> O sol apareceu agora!!! )
> 0,8ºC e 83% de HR.



Vocês já deviam ter saudades!!!

Por aqui o dia também está mais agradável...!

A minha velha estação teve um "Tilt" esta noite e só ma apercebi de madrugada. Por esse motivo a minha mínima registada ficou nos *-2,8ºC*. Aqui ao lado na ESA a Davis deles marcou *-3,8ºC*.

Neste momento temos sol e *9,8ºC*!

Bem bom!!


----------



## mborgespires (11 Dez 2013 às 11:28)

É muito pardacento, pois ainda está nevoeiro mas a temp. subiu para 2,2º!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2013 às 12:24)

Bom dia.

A manhã ainda foi...com sol e nuvens altas ,neste momento já sem sol e céu muito nublado,o vento hoje moderado de ESE,com 11.3ºC e a descer.


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2013 às 12:35)

Sincelo em Mirandela, esta manhã. Pelo 4º dia consecutivo.






Fotografia de Vitor Pereira Foto Lelo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2013 às 14:01)

Boas,continua nublado e vento moderado de ESE,com 12.2ºC 49%HR.


----------



## mborgespires (11 Dez 2013 às 14:34)

9º C, algum nevoeiro e nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2013 às 16:23)

Boa tarde.

Muito nublado e o vento passou a fraco,com 11.8ºC 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2013 às 17:37)

Boas,nublado e o vento continua fraco,com 10.4ºC 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2013 às 17:43)

Pingos de momento, com 12.4ºc.


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

Por aqui o céu esta muito nublado por nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 10ºC sem vento


----------



## jonyyy (11 Dez 2013 às 18:24)

Boas
 Dia bem nublado por aqui, mas por nuvens altas, vento moderado de S/SE e temperatura nos 4ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

Dia bem mais quente este. A geada que se mantinha por vários dias nas áreas de sombra já foram desaparecendo hoje.

A manhã também já foi bem mais quente, a geada não era tão forte como em dias anteriores.
Uma foto desta manhã com alguma geada fresca e uma pequena área mais branca que corresponde a geada "velha" já com vários dias.






Apesar da subida dos valores de temperatura, ainda registei -6,0ºC ao passar na fronteira de Quintanilha.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Dez 2013 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui  dia foi de céu muito nublado especialmente durante a tarde, o dia foi bem mais quente. 
7
acho que não me lembro de haver incêndios em Dezembro, mas anda um incêndio na serra da estrela, para os lados de Loriga ou Oliveira do Hospital, vejo-o neste momento da minha janela... 

extremos: 

10.1ºC minima
15.5ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu continua muito nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 11.ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2013 às 21:57)

Nuvens altas e algum vento de W,com 9.3ºC 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Nublado e vento de W,com 8.2ºC 74%HR.


----------



## mborgespires (12 Dez 2013 às 10:30)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, nevoeiro e nuvens altas.
5,5ºC, 82%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Boas,pelas 9.30h foi de aguaceiros durante alguns minutos ,dei direito a molhar a estrada e a ser obrigado a lavar o carro ...nem sabia se era preto ou da cor do barro ,nublado e vento fraco,com 9.8ºC 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2013 às 13:53)

Boas,nublado e vento muito fraco,com 10.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2013 às 16:13)

Boas!

Tarde de céu muito nublado em Bragança, estão 8.4ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2013 às 16:26)

Boas 
Céu muito nublado 
Temperatura *10ºC* e *69%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2013 às 18:20)

Boas,neste momento vai pingando ,vento fraco,com 9.9ºC 74%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 10.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Dez 2013 às 20:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto e sem vento. 

extremos: 


10.1ºC minima
15.8ºC máxima´

atualmente o céu continua encoberto, parece já ter chuviscado e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2013 às 21:21)

Boas,vai pingando...já dei para molhar a estrada,e pouco mais ,com 9.5ºC 75%Hr e vento nulo .


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2013 às 21:50)

Boa noite!

Por aqui em Bragança temos 6.2ºC , será que vamos ter direito a alguma chuva por aqui? Espero que sim.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Dez 2013 às 23:12)

Chove bem, com 11.5ºc e um radar do ipma parado desde 19:00


----------



## Norther (13 Dez 2013 às 00:16)

por aqui vai chuviscando com uma temperatura de 8.2ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia

A chuva também chegou aqui, fraca. 5,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia .

Desde de madrugada...chuva fraca ...finalmente alguma coisinha de chuva ,estava presa ,com 9.0ºC 98%Hr e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 11:34)

Boas,ainda muito nublado com o sol a tentar aparecer ,vento fraco,com 10.0ºC 97%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 12:42)

Ainda muito nublado por nuvens baixas,o sol já apareceu várias vezes ,vento muito fraco de N,com 11.0ºC  92%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 14:32)

Boas,por aqui instalou-se o nevoeiro já algum tempo...a vir da zona sul ,com 10.7ºC 97%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 15:43)

Boas ,aguaceiros fracos já algum tempo,céu encoberto e vento fraco,com 10.4ºC 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 16:39)

Abalaram os aguaceiros voltou o nevoeiro ,com 10.2ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 11.3ºC 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 18:26)

Continua o nevoeiro...nada se mexe ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2013 às 21:43)

O nevoeiro já se foi,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NNE,com 10.3ºC 98HR.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2013 às 22:54)

Boas!

Dia com pequena amplitude térmica por aqui, com chuvisco/chuva fraca de manhã e no restante dia com céu muito nublado.

Na ESA 3.3ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2013 às 23:32)

Hoje o dia esta a ser marcado por céu muito nublado e por vezes com alguns aguaceiros fracos
Temperatura actual *7.8ºC* e *98Hr*


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2013 às 09:22)

Manhã de geada por Bragança com mínima de *-2,9ºC*.

Neste momento sol e *-2,0ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Dez 2013 às 13:40)

Ontem não choveu nada, nem mesmo um pouco para limpar o aire

*MInima -6ºC*

Ceo limpo


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2013 às 20:13)

boas

estou por Gouveia onde o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento. 


temperaturas: 

6.1ºC minima
12.8ºC máxima

atualmente está tudo calmo, com a temperatura já mais baixa do que ontem por esta hora
não há vento e sigo com 5.9ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2013 às 20:44)

Voltamos ao tempo das geadas.

Por aqui extremos de -0,2ºC / 9,6ºC 

Por agora já vai geando nas zonas favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio, por aqui ainda registo 4,2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

POr aqui ceo con unha capa fina de nubes agora podese ver un HALO LUNAR

Maldita camara do telefono, que non se ve poder ver ben

*0.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2013 às 00:25)

Boas,hoje o dia foi passado na capital ,dia de céu limpo e ambiente agradavel ,por aqui a esta hora tudo calmo ,com 8.7ºC 74%HR e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2013 às 09:59)

Bom dia

Esta manhã, para além da geada, temos também nevoeiro.

Neste momento nevoeiro e -1,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2013 às 10:35)

Esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2013 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Céu limpinho e muito sol ,com 11.5ºC 68%HR e algum vento.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

Boas!

Início de tarde cheio de sol mas fresco aqui em Bragança, por agora apenas 5.1ºC na estação da ESA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2013 às 13:26)

Boas ,tudo calmo  e ambiente agradável agora pela tarde,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

Boas,depois de uma tarde com ambiente morno ,agora sem sol ...o ambiente já vai refrescando,com 12.0ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2013 às 19:51)

Apesar do sol ter aparecido o dia foi fresco.

Extremos por aqui: -2,0ºC / 6,7ºC

Céu limpo e 2,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2013 às 21:01)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC 76%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2013 às 00:01)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo, e sem vento. 

extremos: 

2.6ºC minima
11.6ºC máxima

atuais: 
de volta a santa comba dão onde o céu limpo sem vento e não tenho temperaturas, o sensor deve ter ficado sem pilhas


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia!

Manhã gelada de nevoeiro em Bragança, temperatura actual: -2ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2013 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Condições difíceis por Bragança para caminhar nos passeios, tendo já assistido a algumas quedas aqui na zona histórica, onde é tudo empedrado. Com a hr a *98%* e uma temperatura que já esteve em *-3,0ºC* e agora ainda se mantém nos *-1,5ºC*, está tudo coberto de gelo... 

Por enquanto nevoeiro... e frio.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2013 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Manhã de nevoeiro, geada e sincelo em Bragança. Nevoeiro com algum sincelo também em Miranda. No caminho para Miranda algumas áreas tinham uma razoável camada de sincelo, mas menos que na passada segunda-feira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2013 às 12:48)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma manhã algo fresca...agora a temperatura vai subindo e o ambiente vai ficando morno na rua ,com céu limpinho  e vento fraco,com 13.2ºC 60%HR.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2013 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

Entretanto o Sol conseguiu romper o nevoeiro matinal, no entanto a temperatura continua bem baixinha em Bragança, por agora 5.2ºC na ESA/IPB.


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Dez 2013 às 13:37)

*-4.5ºC de mínima*  Ceo limpo

Tenha se chover um pouco, eu tenho que lavar o carro quase todos os dias, por causa da água salgada jogado na estrada, acumulandose día tras día


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2013 às 16:48)

Boas,tarde de céu limpo e ambiente morno na rua,neste momento nuvens médias  a chegar do sul e sem sol,com 11.5ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Por Bragança, depois de uma máxima de *9,1ºC* a temperatura volta a cair... *3,7ºC* actuais.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2013 às 18:04)

Boas!

Dia de nevoeiro na parte da  manhã e de sol na parte da tarde, a temperatura subiu pouco não permitindo que o gelo do pequeno lago num parque aqui perto descongelasse ao longo do dia.






Serra da Nogueira após o pôr do Sol:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2013 às 19:31)

Boas,meio nublado e vento nulo,com 7.8ºC 81%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2013 às 19:39)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, e sem vento. hoje ao sol até se estava bem 

extremos: 

2.5ºC minima
12.3ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, com um leve nevoeiro que se vai espalhando pelas zonas baixas, não ha vento e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2013 às 21:03)

Mais uma manhã de sincelo.

Perto de Miranda do Douro, esta manhã.


----------



## cardu (16 Dez 2013 às 21:05)

boas, quinta feira pode nevar em Montalegre??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

Boas,com entrada novamente de neblusidade a temperatura subiu bem,com 9.8ºC 82%Hr e vento nulo .


----------



## VitorBaia (16 Dez 2013 às 22:56)

cardu disse:


> boas, quinta feira pode nevar em Montalegre??



Quase de certeza.


----------



## Hermano1x (17 Dez 2013 às 06:45)

chove com alguma intensidade e estão 1,5ºc
ainda pensei que poderia nevar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC 77%HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia

Manhã muito cinzenta e com chuvisco. Mínima de 1,1ºC.

Por agora continua a chuviscar com 2,0ºC.


----------



## mborgespires (17 Dez 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia.
Em Mirandela, estão 4,4ºC e 85% HR.
Cai, de vez em quando, uma chuva leve e miudinha, que parece neve.
Está nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2013 às 11:02)

Boas,por aqui já se deixaram cair alguns aguaceiros ...mal deu para molhar a estrada ,com 8.8ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2013 às 11:36)

Hermano1x disse:


> chove com alguma intensidade e estão 1,5ºc
> ainda pensei que poderia nevar



Está mais frio junto à superfície do que em altitude.
Aos 850hPa a temperatura ronda os 3-4ºC, o que elimina qualquer hipotese de neve.

Na Torre, Serra da Estrela, a neve vai caindo, de forma fraca, mas a temperatura é de +1,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2013 às 13:14)

Boa tarde ,por aqui...já algum tempo chuva fraca ,com 8.7ºC 97%HR.


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2013 às 15:05)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 7ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2013 às 16:29)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito cinzento em Bragança com alguma chuva fraca, estão apenas 5.9ºC na estação da ESA/IPB e até ao momento essa mesma estação acumulou 2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2013 às 17:39)

Boas,céu nublado por nuvens baixas e neblina,não chove ,com 8.5ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 9.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Dez 2013 às 17:54)

8.9ºc e nevoeiro muito cerrado, mais parece chuva fraca.


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

Boas tardes registo uma temperatura de 7.7ºC
vento nulo
78% HR
1025 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2013 às 20:52)

Boas,céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas,vento fraco de N,com 8.5ºC 98%HR.


----------



## Barreto (18 Dez 2013 às 10:43)

No IPMA hoje dão previsão de neve para a Guarda e... cidade de Castelo Branco, para amanhã! LOL 
E como é que neva na Guarda (e Castelo Branco) e nao dão neve para as Penhas?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2013 às 11:18)

Bom dia .

Pela zona sul...muito nevoeiro a cheirar a mar,nota-se bastante salgado ,com 8.4ºC  98%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2013 às 11:43)

Por Bragança ainda não chove... aguardamos pacientemente a _carga d'água_ do final do dia com *8,0ºC* actuais!

A mínima ficou em *2,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2013 às 12:35)

Boas,o nevoeiro continua ,vento fraco e com 8.3ºC 96%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (18 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

Po la mañana nevoeiro, agora chuvia debil, 1.2mm nas ultimas 24Hrs unha miseria

Haber se mañana neva un pouco (Que o dudo moito), boto de menos o sonido o pasar das limpaneves nos dias de neve

De momento un inverno malo malo.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2013 às 14:45)

Boas!

Chove fraco em Bragança com 6.4ºC, à semelhança de ontem hoje não se vai atingir a marca dos 10ºC de máxima.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Dez 2013 às 16:59)

Nada de especial por estes cantos, máxima a ultrapassar os 14.0ºc e mínima a ficar-se pelos 7.6ºc.

De momento chove fraco há mais de duas horas e o vento é igualmente fraco.
Estão uns quentinhos 9.8ºc.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

Boas

Dia de nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos por estas bandas.
Temperaturas entre os 4 e os 6ºC. Também queria ver amanha uns flocos pela tarde, mas como as nuvens vão romper com o vento forte de NO não sei se vou ver algo, resta aguardar, chuva essa parece mais que certa


----------



## VitorBaia (18 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

Quinta-feira é dia de neve, finalmente.
Em cidades a mais bafejada é Montalegre. A Guarda também pode ver qualquer coisa à tarde.
A Serra da Estrela vai ficar branca.
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2013 às 19:54)

Boas ,nevoeiro e chuva fraca dsde o meio da tarde,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco SSW.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 10.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Dez 2013 às 20:05)

Espero ansiosamente pelo radar de Arouca. Tem estado a chover bem e o radar nem se mexe aqui para a zona. 

Entretanto a temperatura está de novo em subida, já com 10.1ºc. Deve ser o excesso de humidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Dez 2013 às 20:38)

Alerta laranja de precipitação para Viseu


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Dez 2013 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui uma boa parte da manha, foi de nevoeiro, cerrado e bastante humido que foi levantando ao longo da manha. Da parte da tarde a chuva fraca tomou posse acompanhada por um vento fraquito. 

atualmente continua o chuvisco sopra o tal ventinho fraquito e sigo com 10.9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (18 Dez 2013 às 20:48)

Boa noite!

Por aqui 9ºC e nevoeiro. Esperando uma boa chuvada!

Alerta laranja a partir das 21h


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Dez 2013 às 22:29)

Sempre a subir, já com 11ºc. E já há cerca de 9h que não para de chover.
Tem chovido fraco embora por vezes as gotas sejam mais robustas. O vento aumentou de intensidade, com algumas rajadas moderadas.

Para já em Tondela não se justifica o alerta laranja de precipitação.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Dez 2013 às 22:36)

Subida até aos 9.4ºC e pingos de chuva mais grossos e intensos.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2013 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Chuva também em Bragança com 8.6mm acumulados desde a meia noite na estação da ESA/IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Dez 2013 às 22:43)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado à passagem de maior instabilidade.


----------



## invent (18 Dez 2013 às 23:17)

Chove bem por estes lados, estava mesmo a fazer falta.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2013 às 23:50)

Interessante a distribuíção da precipitação na Serra da Estrela.

Covilhã, a sudeste, segue na frente com 15mm e Loriga a oeste, sensivelmente à mesma altitude, segue com 11mm.
Depois a sul temos Cortes do Meio com 4mm, e Manteigas a nordeste com 5mm.

Em altitude, P.Saúde com 9,7mm e a Torre com apenas 5,0mm.

Na Torre, destaque para a rajada de 78,9km/h há instantes e para a temperatura "elevada": 4,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2013 às 00:48)

E continua chover bem, miudinha mas bem certinha, moro a 4 KM da Covilhã, a temperatura ronda os 8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 01:22)

12.4ºc, e ainda a subir. A chuva permanece fraca a períodos de moderada, ainda não houve nenhuma valente chuvada. Vento fraco, com uma ou outra rajada mais moderada. 

Já chove há mais de 12h.


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2013 às 01:24)

Temperatura actual *8.9ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada hoje *6.7mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 01:50)

Mais uma vez lá ando eu bater recordes de temperatura do interior norte centro. 
Devo ter a temperatura mais alta deste seguimento 

12.5ºc


Entretanto o radar do ipma pifou.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Dez 2013 às 02:03)

Esta a chover com bastante intensidade a temperatura esta alta esta nos 12,6ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 02:11)

Hermano1x disse:


> Esta a chover com bastante intensidade a temperatura esta alta esta nos 12,6ºc



Junte-se ao clube então, ainda bem que não sou só eu com a temperatura alta. 12.8ºc agora.

Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Dez 2013 às 02:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Junte-se ao clube então, ainda bem que não sou só eu com a temperatura alta. 12.8ºc agora.
> 
> Chuva moderada a forte.



Também já estou a registar 12.8ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 02:43)

13ºc, toca a subir. Dou como validado o alerta laranja neste momento, chuva forte à cerca de 5 min.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 03:09)

Chuva forte à pouco, agora um pouquinho mais calma, e temperatura já nos 13.6ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 03:36)

Eu acho que o alerta laranja devia era ter sido prolongado mais um pouco. Depois da minha última atualização ainda choveu mais forte com rajadas fortes de vento. 

Tudo mais calmo, com 13.9ºc e despeço-me que a hora já é tardia.


----------



## mborgespires (19 Dez 2013 às 10:30)

Bom dia.
Em Mirandela estão 11,1ºC, 75% HR. 
Aguaceiros fortes e vento.
Vento de WSW, 3,9km/h velocidade (variando).
Pressão atmosférica: 1011hPa.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:02)

ja vai nevando na torre


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2013 às 11:13)

Já neva na Torre!!!


----------



## bigfire (19 Dez 2013 às 11:54)

Vamos lá ver se hoje ainda trago umas fotos, só para matar o bichinho. Por Vila Real, neste momento o céu com algumas abertas, e o sol a tentar mostrar-se mais uma vez.


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Dez 2013 às 12:01)

Precipitaçao *21.3mm *

Nuboso e chove debilmente


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2013 às 12:37)

Por Bragança vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros com intervalos soleados que permitem o aparecimento dos arco-íris! 
O vento é muito intenso, o que acentua a sensação de frio...


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2013 às 12:38)

Penhas da Saúde, 1500m:






Aguaceiro de neve e 0,9ºC

http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

Já acumula, nas Penhas da Saúde:






Na Torre, o cenário é este:






-2,9ºC.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre


----------



## bigfire (19 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

Nas serras a volta de Vila Real já neva, no Marão e Alvão.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Dez 2013 às 12:58)

granizo por aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 12:59)

Vento forte toda a manhã, e agora rajadas fortes mais espaçadas. Sem chuva, e com ''micro'' abertas.

A temperatura máxima da madrugada foram 14ºc e de momento está nos 11.5ºc.

Contudo quando chove de forma moderada a temperatura desce bruscamente, ao contrário do que estava a acontecer esta madrugada. 

Entretanto vem a caminho daqui, uma célula com atividade elétrica segundo o sat 24.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

Chove com alguma intensidade.

Temperatura em queda significativa. Está agora nos *6.7ºC*, que é a mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

Boas!

Aqui por Bragança temos aguaceiros entremeados com períodos de sol, 10.2mm acumulados desde a meia noite na estação da ESA/IPB. 

O frio ainda não chegou aqui ao Nordeste ainda temos temperaturas na casa dos 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2013 às 13:18)

Bom dia .

Até que enfim...a minha estação nova já foi batizada com uma boa rega ,estava haver que já era este ano ,mas pronto já foi ,das 4h e 8.30h foi bem chuvida com 16.8mm,não chove céu muito nublado,com 10.8ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 13:20)

Chuva forte tocada a vento de Oeste. A temperatura desce bruscamente 10.4ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2013 às 13:23)

Boa tarde.

Acaba de estalar um valente aguaceiro, como já não via há umas semanas. Muito repentinamente, o céu fechou totalmente, começou a chover torrencialmente, trovões, vento em rajadas muito fortes, temperatura a cair bruscamente.

Durou cerca de 5minutos. De momento, parece estar a agravar novamente, mas nada como há pouco.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Dez 2013 às 13:31)

Por aqui a tempera estava nos 9ºc as 13h neste momento estão 5.8ºc


----------



## bigfire (19 Dez 2013 às 13:35)

Hermano1x disse:


> Por aqui a tempera estava nos 9ºc as 13h neste momento estão 5.8ºc



Da cidade já se nota uma leve camada de neve no Alvão.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Dez 2013 às 13:41)

bigfire disse:


> Da cidade já se nota uma leve camada de neve no Alvão.



É verdade as nuvens estão a levantar e vê-se alguma neve


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2013 às 13:49)

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se aqui em Bragança, este ultimo trazia granizo. As temperaturas estão a começar  a cair a pique por aqui, na estação do nosso colega Z13 em poucos minutos a temperatura passou de 8.3ºC para 5.8ºC.



Algum corajoso para ir à Nogueira lá mais para o fim da tarde para ver se cai neve?


----------



## jonyyy (19 Dez 2013 às 14:03)

Boas

Manha com períodos de ceu pouco nublado, e outros com aguaceiros fortes, o vento sopra forte de NO e a temperatura também cai bem por aqui, as 12:00 estavam 6ºC agora já estão menos de 4ºC e ceu carregado:P


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2013 às 14:05)

MSantos disse:


> Os aguaceiros sucedem-se aqui em Bragança, este ultimo trazia granizo. As temperaturas estão a começar  a cair a pique por aqui, na estação do nosso colega Z13 em poucos minutos a temperatura passou de 8.3ºC para 5.8ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> Algum corajoso para ir à Nogueira lá mais para o fim da tarde para ver se cai neve?



Continua a cair bem a temperatura, já ronda os 4ºC nas estações on-line da cidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2013 às 14:08)

o problema é que a precipitação começa a escassear...


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2013 às 14:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o problema é que a precipitação começa a escassear...



Pois 

Já é normal nas nossas paragens o frio e a precipitação não coincidirem no espaço e no tempo...

A partir deste inicio de tarde qualquer aguaceiro que caia nas serras a 1000m será de neve mas o problema será mesmo a falta de aguaceiros, que vão diminuir de intensidade e frequência ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Dez 2013 às 14:17)

Aqui já esta sol com céu nublado a temperatura esta subir a subir 7.9ºc neste momento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2013 às 14:21)

A zona de Montalegre tem agora a última oportunidade... Será neve certamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2013 às 14:24)

Boas,por aqui acabou de cair o primeiro aguaceiro da tarde ,fez descer a temperatura,agora já em reruparação com sol e nuvens,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (19 Dez 2013 às 14:25)

Aguaceiro de Agua-neve por aqui à instantes, via-se ao bater no vidro do carro :P 
Pena é mesmo a precipitação desaparecer quando estiver mais frio


----------



## invent (19 Dez 2013 às 15:19)

A cair nas Penhas da Saúde 1500m com -0,4ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 15:47)

Prossigo com um situação de aguaceiros temporários, e logo após isso abertas que vão aumentando de dimensão hora após hora. Temperatura já tocou os 7.9ºc quando choveu, de momento está nos 8.7ºc.

O vento já é fraco, embora talvez à passagem dos aguaceiros ele se intensifique.

Duvido muito como de costume, que neve alguma coisa no Caramulo.


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Dez 2013 às 16:15)

Xa andan esparecendo sal acaban de pasar 8 limpaneves esparcendo sal po la autoestrada e a nacional 

De momento non cae nada... sera de prevención.


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Dez 2013 às 16:22)

En Pedrafita do Cebreiro neva a  1000 metros de altitude


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 16:35)

Nova ronda de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, mas por enquanto não associados a uma boa queda de temperatura.

8.7ºc atualmente.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 17:04)

não há ninguem da zona da montalegre? gostava de saber se já nevou algo para esse zona ou não e o gerês como está ele


----------



## miguelgjm (19 Dez 2013 às 17:10)

O montemuro já tem uma boa camada! Cai neve acima dos 800 metros com acumulação acima dos 900/1000 mais coisas, menos coisa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2013 às 17:11)

é provável que esteja a nevar mas as cotas de neve  estão altas 1200 M


http://www.meteoclimatic.com/?screen_width=1366

basta clicar em iso cero para ver as respetivas cotas de neve.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 17:15)

Pois no Caramulo nem a 900 nem 1000 nem nada, continuo sem perceber o que vai naquela serra, de há uns anos para cá.

Não posso confirmar se caíram alguns flocos, mas duvido.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2013 às 17:16)

Por Bragança o frio já entrou... a temperatura está nos *3,6ºC* que correspondem à mínima do dia.

Precipitação... nada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 17:50)

A última chuvada levou a temperatura aos 6.5ºc, mas infelizmente já está a subir.

As rajadas de vento fortes estão-se a prolongar ainda, e talvez sejam as culpadas se a temperatura subir muito.

De momento 6.8ºc.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2013 às 17:55)

Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança o frio já entrou... a temperatura está nos *3,6ºC* que correspondem à mínima do dia.
> 
> Precipitação... nada.



Já se esperava que fosse assim, durante a tarde ainda devem ter caído uns flocos na Serra da Nogueira. 

Por agora  a ESA/IPB marca 4.3ºC a mínima hoje vai ser batida perto da meia-noite


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

Mais aguaceiros, por acaso hoje estou em dia de sorte com a chuva, quase todas as células têm vindo dar aqui à zona.

7.0ºc e vento forte.

Não tenho dados para isso, mas acho que talvez um alerta amarelo de vento fosse adequado para o distrito de Viseu, e quanto à previsão de vento moderado acho-a completamente despropositada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2013 às 18:30)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de alguns aguaceiros breves,algumas nuvens e vento de NW,com 7.6ºC que é a minima do dia.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.5ºC 17.0mm.


----------



## boneli (19 Dez 2013 às 19:04)

Boa tarde.

Acabei agora de chegar de Montalegre.
A cota de neve deve rondar os 800/1000 metros, no entanto só tinha alguma acumulação ( pouca ) na zona alta da cidade. O problema era a pouca precipitação, no entanto as serras á volta (Larouco, Gerês) estavam todas pintadas de Branco  .


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

Por aqui o céu esta limpo com vento fraco a moderado com 5.8ºC.

tenho informação que neva na aldeia do Sabugueiro, lado norte da Serra da Estrela vai nevando tendo uma maior acumulação que o lado das Penhas da Saúde


----------



## Cheiroso (19 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Acabei agora de chegar de Montalegre.
> A cota de neve deve rondar os 800/1000 metros, no entanto só tinha alguma acumulação ( pouca ) na zona alta da cidade. O problema era a pouca precipitação, no entanto as serras á volta (Larouco, Gerês) estavam todas pintadas de Branco  .



Estive em Soutelinho da Raia (Entre Chaves e Montalegre), às 14h, um forte aguaceiro trouxe neve à cota 900m (sem acumular) e com a temperatura a vir até aos 2,5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 20:03)

Acho que por aqui o pós frontal findou. O vento já amainou e o céu está a limpar, agora é sempre a descer, 6.3ºc.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2013 às 20:04)

miguelgjm disse:


> O montemuro já tem uma boa camada! Cai neve acima dos 800 metros com acumulação acima dos 900/1000 mais coisas, menos coisa.



Gralheira, 1100m, está assim:







Na Serra da Estrela:

Penhas da Saúde com -2,3ºC e a Torre com -4,6ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2013 às 20:07)

Hoje de manha na Torre, Serra da Estrela


----------



## bigfire (19 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Na Serra do Alvão também com alguma acumulação, a temperatura das 15 as 16 horas andava a rondar os 1,5º e 2º graus, o vento era moderado, tenho umas fotos para postar mais logo.


----------



## jonyyy (19 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Por aqui 0.5ºC, com muito vento e algumas nuvens, nevou pouquito por estas bandas, só a passagem de uma ou duas células mais "afoitas". Temos que aguardar mais uns dias, talvez la para a noite de consoada, mas so talvez..


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2013 às 20:29)

Temperatura actual *7ºC* e *57%Hr*
 acumulada *26.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2013 às 21:02)

Boas,ceu limpo e vento fresco,com 6.7ºC 68%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2013 às 21:05)

Bom, vai-se a chuva fica o vento conservador da temperatura.

Vai ser complicado descer, ainda só vai em 6.2ºc


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

Nevando por aquí *1.5ºC* Dificil que consiga cuajar, haber se baixa más a temperatura e aumenta precipitaçao, de todas formas non me espero nada.

COn iste levamos 2 días de neve no outono.


----------



## bigfire (20 Dez 2013 às 01:14)

Foi pouco mas já deu para matar as saudades, apesar de ser pequena a acumulação na Serra do Alvão, isto foi uma mistura de neve, e alguma coisa parecida com a saraiva.


----------



## actioman (20 Dez 2013 às 02:41)

bigfire disse:


> Foi pouco mas já deu para matar as saudades, apesar de ser pequena a acumulação na Serra do Alvão, isto foi uma mistura de neve, e alguma coisa parecida com a saraiva.



Belas imagens do elemento branco que por aqui têm sido postadas! 

Em relação ao que referes que era parecido com a saraiva, certamente que seria graupel ou neve rolada, que são uma bolinhas semelhantes ao granizo, mas com uma consistência mais suave e que ao serem pressionadas se esmagam com relativa facilidade, bem diferentes do granizo que são pedras de gelo compactas.

Aqui podes ver uma explicação simples mas bem feita:

http://noz.blogs.sapo.pt/22252.html (Obrigado Dan!  )

Parabéns aos felizes contemplados pela NEVE!


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 03:23)

Céu limpo e 3.1ºc, volta e não volta lá vem uma pequena brisa que faz subir a temperatura.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2013 às 07:35)

Boas, depois de uma boa "rega"  volta o 

*Temp. -1.5ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1025 hPa*


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2013 às 08:06)

Cenário absolutamente gelado na Serra da Estrela (Torre) esta manhã:

-6,6ºC.

A mínima foi de -7,3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2013 às 10:12)

Por agora *10.2ºC* e céu limpo


----------



## mborgespires (20 Dez 2013 às 10:56)

Bom dia.
Em Mirandela, acordámos com geada mas sol.
6,4ºC e 77% HR neste momento.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2013 às 11:10)

Por Bragança a mínima foi de *0,1ºC* o que depois da chuva de ontem, deixou muito gelo nas superfícies...

Há alguma neve nas serras de Montesinho e da Sanábria, mas pouca acumulação... deu apenas para pintar de branco!

Neste momento sol e *7,2ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2013 às 11:34)

AnDré disse:


> Cenário absolutamente gelado na Serra da Estrela (Torre) esta manhã:
> 
> -6,6ºC.
> 
> A mínima foi de -7,3ºC.



Estas temperaturas com quase 100% HR devem quase de certeza ter congelado o anemometro, desde as 00H00 que não regista nada (0,0 Km/h) e já desde as 21h00 de ontem que começou com dificuldade em mexer-se... 
Clima duro aquele.


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2013 às 12:02)

Sanxito disse:


> Estas temperaturas com quase 100% HR devem quase de certeza ter congelado o anemometro, desde as 00H00 que não regista nada (0,0 Km/h) e já desde as 21h00 de ontem que começou com dificuldade em mexer-se...
> Clima duro aquele.



Sim congelou  ontem andei la por cima a noite e acreditem que aquilo não é  fácil  estou a espera que o Sol de hoje faça o seu papel senão tem de se ir ao telhado


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2013 às 12:39)

Esta manhã a viagem para Miranda estava algo complicada, muitas placas de gelo na auto-estrada, arrefeceu bastante durante a noite.

Tal como o Z13 já referiu, alguma neve nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2013 às 14:26)

Boa tarde .

Boa manhã para o passeio matinal ...mas fresca,sobre um céu limpo e muito sol ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Dez 2013 às 15:15)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã a viagem para Miranda estava algo complicada, muitas placas de gelo na auto-estrada, arrefeceu bastante durante a noite.
> 
> Tal como o Z13 já referiu, alguma neve nas montanhas aqui a norte.



Aquí a estrada esta manha era una pista de patinaje, pero pareceme moi grave que na autoestrada se produzcan placas de gelo  que fan os centros de mantenemiento invernal?? unha zona donde os carros circulan a 120Km/h e gravisimo.

Eu tenho a autoestrada A6 e a Nacional 6 o lado da casa, e o mantenemento en inverno e moito bon, con solo para esta pequena zona de mais de 27 limpaneves pa autoestada por exemplo: tramo do porto de manzanal son 25 Km e ten para esa zona 13 limpaneves 

Imaxino que no noroeste de Portugal donde se dan geadas con frecuencia e alguna posibilidade de neve, ten que haber varios centros de mantenemiento invernal con limpaneves (Bragança, Braga...) e sobretodo nas estradas nacionais e autoestradas

Saudos


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2013 às 15:38)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Aquí a estrada esta manha era una pista de patinaje, pero pareceme moi grave que na autoestrada se produzcan placas de gelo  que fan os centros de mantenemiento invernal?? unha zona donde os carros circulan a 120Km/h e gravisimo.



Por acaso, ontem, ao início da noite, o limpa-neves espalhou sal nesse troço da auto-estrada, mas como havia muita água na estrada, esta acabou por gelar na mesma em algumas zonas.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2013 às 15:55)

ACalado disse:


> Sim congelou  ontem andei la por cima a noite e acreditem que aquilo não é  fácil  estou a espera que o Sol de hoje faça o seu papel senão tem de se ir ao telhado



 O clima da serra é sem duvida duro...
Parece que já não descongela hoje, a temperatura já vai descendo e o sol pouco deve ter feito. Vais ter uma tarefa complicada. Por acaso não tenho conhecimento, mas deve existir forma de inibir a congelação sem ter uma fonte de calor. Estava a pensar contactar a davis e perguntar-lhes se existe uma forma simples de contrariar a acção do clima nestes dias. Quando levei a minha estação a passear à serra estive por lá pouco tempo, mas já se notava um fina camada de gelo em volta dela. E já lá vai com -3.6ºc


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2013 às 15:58)

Sanxito disse:


> O clima da serra é sem duvida duro...
> Parece que já não descongela hoje, a temperatura já vai descendo e o sol pouco deve ter feito. Vais ter uma tarefa complicada. Por acaso não tenho conhecimento, mas deve existir forma de inibir a congelação sem ter uma fonte de calor. Estava a pensar contactar a davis e perguntar-lhes se existe uma forma simples de contrariar a acção do clima nestes dias. Quando levei a minha estação a passear à serra estive por lá pouco tempo, mas já se notava um fina camada de gelo em volta dela. E já lá vai com -3.6ºc



Pois já me disseram que esta "atolada" no gelo, têm de ir ao telhado  se por acaso souberes de alguma forma de contornar essa situação diz 

Abraço


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2013 às 16:13)

Boa tarde. Estava à espera de uma mínima na casa do 1ºc, mas afinal houve frio para ir aos negativos.

Miníma: -0.2ºc

Entretanto a máxima foi de 10.9ºc.


Nem houve muita geada apesar da temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2013 às 16:34)

Boas,ainda sol ,ambiente na já rua meio fresco ,com vento fraco de N,com 10.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.0ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## Beric D (20 Dez 2013 às 17:10)

Previsões de neve para a zona de Montalegre, Boticas, Ribeira de Pena, Vila Pouca de Aguiar,... para a próxima semana?


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2013 às 17:47)

Beric D disse:


> Previsões de neve para a zona de Montalegre, Boticas, Ribeira de Pena, Vila Pouca de Aguiar,... para a próxima semana?



em montalegre e vila pouca de aguiar, a falar mesmo nas vilas, sim no dia de natal, os outros 2, pelas alturas que têm acho que não, mas eu não conheço a zona, não sei sem falar em termos da vila se no concelho pode nevar ou não, não conheço os picos mais altos desses concelhos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2013 às 18:06)

Boas,vento fraco de N,com 8.4ºC 51%HR.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2013 às 18:16)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Imaxino que no noroeste de Portugal donde se dan geadas con frecuencia e alguna posibilidade de neve, ten que haber varios centros de mantenemiento invernal con limpaneves (Bragança, Braga...) e sobretodo nas estradas nacionais e autoestradas
> 
> Saudos



Se eu te contasse....!!! 
Aqui em Bragança não temos queixas. Na cidade a câmara espalha sal com frequência, e na auto-estrada as concessionárias também têm esse cuidado, mas o resto da rede viária do distrito fica totalmente negligenciada...


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2013 às 18:17)

Boas tardes!

Aqui a temperatura a registar 4.5ºC neste momento.

Vindo da apanha da azeitona (muita dela ainda gelada)  isto gela as mãos eheh


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2013 às 19:24)

Boas!

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um dia de sol com gelo matinal em alguns locais por congelamento água da chuva de ontem, dava para escorregar em alguns sítios

Por agora vai refrescando na ESA 2.3ºC por agora.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Aquí a estrada esta manha era una pista de patinaje, pero pareceme moi grave que na autoestrada se produzcan placas de gelo  que fan os centros de mantenemiento invernal?? unha zona donde os carros circulan a 120Km/h e gravisimo.
> 
> Eu tenho a autoestrada A6 e a Nacional 6 o lado da casa, e o mantenemento en inverno e moito bon, con solo para esta pequena zona de mais de 27 limpaneves pa autoestada por exemplo: tramo do porto de manzanal son 25 Km e ten para esa zona 13 limpaneves
> 
> ...



Em Portugal a neve e o gelo são menos frequentes que em Espanha por isso tem havido alguma negligência na prevenção de situações desse tipo, mas à uns anos era bem pior. Em 2010 para todo Portugal havia apenas 19 limpa-neves para todas as estradas nacionais, alguns municípios, corporações de bombeiros e concessionárias de autoestradas também têm veículos para a neve, mas são muito poucos para enfrentar situações criticas. 

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1468162 

Quando ocorrem fortes nevões a cotas médias de 700/800m, o Interior Norte de Portugal tem dificuldade em dar resposta a todas as situações, verificam-se inúmeros cortes de estradas e populações isoladas, por vezes vários dias.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2013 às 20:23)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal a neve e o gelo são menos frequentes que em Espanha por isso tem havido alguma negligência na prevenção de situações desse tipo, mas à uns anos era bem pior. Em 2010 para todo Portugal havia apenas 19 limpa-neves para todas as estradas nacionais, alguns municípios, corporações de bombeiros e concessionárias de autoestradas também têm veículos para a neve, mas são muito poucos para enfrentar situações criticas.
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1468162
> 
> Quando ocorrem fortes nevões a cotas médias de 700/800m, o Interior Norte de Portugal tem dificuldade em dar resposta a todas as situações, verificam-se inúmeros cortes de estradas e populações isoladas, por vezes vários dias.



E o problema nem é apenas a neve. O gelo e a geada provocam também muitos problemas e com muito mais frequência que a neve. E depois nem sequer é só uma questão de falta de meios, em alguns casos é mesmo uma questão de atitude, uma inevitabilidade como passar frio dentro dos edifícios.


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal a neve e o gelo são menos frequentes que em Espanha por isso tem havido alguma negligência na prevenção de situações desse tipo, mas à uns anos era bem pior. Em 2010 para todo Portugal havia apenas 19 limpa-neves para todas as estradas nacionais, alguns municípios, corporações de bombeiros e concessionárias de autoestradas também têm veículos para a neve, mas são muito poucos para enfrentar situações criticas.
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1468162
> 
> Quando ocorrem fortes nevões a cotas médias de 700/800m, o Interior Norte de Portugal tem dificuldade em dar resposta a todas as situações, verificam-se inúmeros cortes de estradas e populações isoladas, por vezes vários dias.



Entendo, aqui en 2004 caeron casi 40 cm de neve, durante a noite tubose que cortar o tráfico na autoestrada, desde aquela aumentaron moito o numero de limpaneves,  en castilla y leon en total son 460 limpaneves para a red do estado + as quitaneves da red autonómica.

Agora xa ten que caer una nevada moi forte e moi intensa para que se produzcan problemas no tráfico da red principal.

En canto o seguimento

Ceo limpo *-1.8ºC*


----------



## camrov8 (20 Dez 2013 às 21:58)

é a falta de bom senso em portugal vai-se de cavalo para burro algumas contruções antigas estavam melhor preparadas para o clima doque as novas com desing fashion, as casas do alentejo estão melhor preparadas para o calor doque as mais recentes. Quanto à neve muitas os cavalos de 4 patas são melhor doque os cavalos-vapor


----------



## bigfire (20 Dez 2013 às 22:08)

actioman disse:


> Belas imagens do elemento branco que por aqui têm sido postadas!
> 
> Em relação ao que referes que era parecido com a saraiva, certamente que seria graupel ou neve rolada, que são uma bolinhas semelhantes ao granizo, mas com uma consistência mais suave e que ao serem pressionadas se esmagam com relativa facilidade, bem diferentes do granizo que são pedras de gelo compactas.
> 
> ...



Não se ve muito bem, mas tirei ontem esta fotografia, e mesmo isso, era macia, no chão parecia mesmo neve, mas percebia-se muito bem que não. Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2013 às 23:22)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e sem vento , com tudo congelado de manha, nem a porta do carro consegui abrir sem lhe dar um banho, como estaca tudo molhado da chuva assim congelou tudo. 

extremos: 

-1.2ºC minima
10.6ºC maxima

atualmente estou em Gouveia, para umas merecidas ferias cá passarei o natal. atualmente esta o ceu limpo, nao ha vento e prepara-se para de manha estar um camadão de Geada... sigo com 1.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2013 às 23:43)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Entendo, aqui en 2004 caeron casi 40 cm de neve, durante a noite tubose que cortar o tráfico na autoestrada, desde aquela aumentaron moito o numero de limpaneves,  en castilla y leon en total son 460 limpaneves para a red do estado + as quitaneves da red autonómica.
> 
> Agora xa ten que caer una nevada moi forte e moi intensa para que se produzcan problemas no tráfico da red principal.
> 
> ...



Castilla y Leon tem muito mais meios que que Portugal, mas também tem muitas estradas e algumas cidades importantes acima de 1000m, mas em Portugal não é preciso vir um grande nevão para dar problemas, se caírem 15cm de neve, como acontece em alguns Invernos, é um grande problema pois não há meios para dar resposta. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui temos neste momento -1.1ºC


----------



## CptRena (21 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Sanxito disse:


> O clima da serra é sem duvida duro...
> Parece que já não descongela hoje, a temperatura já vai descendo e o sol pouco deve ter feito. Vais ter uma tarefa complicada. Por acaso não tenho conhecimento, mas deve existir forma de inibir a congelação sem ter uma fonte de calor. Estava a pensar contactar a davis e perguntar-lhes se existe uma forma simples de contrariar a acção do clima nestes dias. Quando levei a minha estação a passear à serra estive por lá pouco tempo, mas já se notava um fina camada de gelo em volta dela. E já lá vai com -3.6ºc





ACalado disse:


> Pois já me disseram que esta "atolada" no gelo, têm de ir ao telhado  se por acaso souberes de alguma forma de contornar essa situação diz
> 
> Abraço



O melhor era aplicar um anti-ice daqueles que se usam nos aviões. Mas como é difícil de arranjar, só se se conhecer as pessoas certas, e muito caro €€€), pode-se optar pela solução dos pobres:

- Comprar solução ou puro propileno glicol (não etileno pois este último tem uma toxicidade elevada), colocar num borrifador e aplicar umas borrifadas sobre as zonas onde se quer prevenir a formação de gelo (e.g. anemómetro). Esta opção é mais barata mas mesmo assim o propileno é um produto caro e apresenta toxicidade em especial para seres aquáticos.

- A melhor opção que estou a ver é comprar (no AKI tem) uma litrada de Glicerina, diluíla para se conseguir borrifar (70% segundo a wiki dá um ponto de fusão -37,8°C, penso ser suficiente ). O preço no AKI pode assustar um pouco (acho que é perto de 10€/L) mas numa drogaria já vi a preços mais baixos só que é glicerina industrial. A do AKI é farmacêutica - pode-se "beber" . Na farmácia também deve haver mas em embalagens de capacidades mais baixas.
Não se metam é a misturá-la/diluíla com/em soluções de ácido nítrico+ácido sulfúrico, e também há que manter longe de outros agentes oxidantes (e.g. permanganato de potássio) 

Referências:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylene_glycol#Safety
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol#Antifreeze


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2013 às 00:32)

CptRena disse:


> O melhor era aplicar um anti-ice daqueles que se usam nos aviões. Mas como é difícil de arranjar, só se se conhecer as pessoas certas, e muito caro €€€), pode-se optar pela solução dos pobres:
> 
> - Comprar solução ou puro propileno glicol (não etileno pois este último tem uma toxicidade elevada), colocar num borrifador e aplicar umas borrifadas sobre as zonas onde se quer prevenir a formação de gelo (e.g. anemómetro). Esta opção é mais barata mas mesmo assim o propileno é um produto caro e apresenta toxicidade em especial para seres aquáticos.
> 
> ...



Estamos sempre a aprender  Obrigado pelos conselhos, só uma dúvida, nada disto é corrosivo pois não? é que a estação é em plástico


----------



## CptRena (21 Dez 2013 às 01:16)

ACalado disse:


> Estamos sempre a aprender  Obrigado pelos conselhos, só uma dúvida, nada disto é corrosivo pois não? é que a estação é em plástico



Do que falei apenas corrosivo são os ácidos, e no que à pele/metais diz respeito pois provoca a oxidação acelerada dos mesmos.
Os plásticos são materiais resistentes à corrosão. O que destrói os plásticos são os UVs que os tornam quebradiços (normalmente é o que causa a destruição visível nos plásticos - descoloração - mas existem outras formas de causar danos na cadeia polimérica - calor, ozono, ... Wikipedia). O glycerol será inofensivo até porque vem em embalagens de plástico assim como os ácidos também se vendem em embalagens de plástico, mas claro que, plásticos são como os chapéus, há muitos (diferentes polímeros).
A glicerina até pode evitar a corrosão dos metais ao formar uma película protectora.
E provavelmente até torna os plásticos mais duráveis - "Glycerin adds flexibility to certain plastic materials. _in_ HowStuffWorks Glycerin"

Edição 1:40
Tenho uma embalagem aqui em casa, já vazia desta marca (Lacrilar) que comprei no AKI, mas de 1L
http://www.lacrilar.pt/glicerina.php

Tentei procurar no site do AKI mas não tem o produto na base de dados.

Já agora mais alguma info:
http://www.lacrilar.pt/glicerinadica.php


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2013 às 03:56)

Boa noite, 

por Bragança a noite vai-se tornando fria... *-2,4ºC* actuais.


----------



## Scuderia (21 Dez 2013 às 08:17)

Bela imagem com acumulações de neve em PT  

Destaque para Montalegre , Marão , Gralheira e Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2013 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 7.1ºC e a pressão em alta.


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2013 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã de geada por Bragança! 

Mínima de *-3,5ºC*! Neste momento temos o sol meio envergonhado atrás de nuvens altas, com *1,8ºC*


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2013 às 11:53)

bigfire disse:


> Não se ve muito bem, mas tirei ontem esta fotografia, e mesmo isso, era macia, no chão parecia mesmo neve, mas percebia-se muito bem que não. Obrigado pela explicação



Bigfire mas é mesmo neve! É uma das formas em que ela pode aparecer! 

Olha eu não me importo nada que caia por aqui um nevão sob a forma de graupel!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

Boas,tudo calmo ,com muito sol e algumas nuvens altas ,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (21 Dez 2013 às 14:17)

Já agora, e em seguimento do que tenho vindo a falar com o ACalado, se quiserem uma dica para chegarem de manhã ao carro e não terem o vidro coberto de geada, basta passar um pano ou borrifar (pode não ser tão bom pois também vai para outros sítios e a glicerina é um pouco nhanhosa, mas sendo miscível em água também facilmente se lava).
Penso que foi ou no ano passado ou no ínicio deste ano, quando houve geadas, e tive que deixar o carro ao relento, em vez de ficar no meio de duas casas como normalmente fica, aplicava a solução de glicerina no vidro e no outro dia nem ponta de gelo pela manhã no vidro  Tal e qual o anti-ice que se aplica numa aeronave


----------



## Beric D (21 Dez 2013 às 14:23)

Existe neve nos postos mais altos do Larouco, Barroso, Alvão? Vou logo de viagem para a terrinha passar o Natal e espero umas paisagens bonitas!


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2013 às 16:29)

CptRena disse:


> Já agora, e em seguimento do que tenho vindo a falar com o ACalado, se quiserem uma dica para chegarem de manhã ao carro e não terem o vidro coberto de geada, basta passar um pano ou borrifar (pode não ser tão bom pois também vai para outros sítios e a glicerina é um pouco nhanhosa, mas sendo miscível em água também facilmente se lava).
> Penso que foi ou no ano passado ou no ínicio deste ano, quando houve geadas, e tive que deixar o carro ao relento, em vez de ficar no meio de duas casas como normalmente fica, aplicava a solução de glicerina no vidro e no outro dia nem ponta de gelo pela manhã no vidro  Tal e qual o anti-ice que se aplica numa aeronave



Mas depois o vidro não fica sujo?


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

O sol despediu-se do Sarzedo e a temperatura já vai em 3.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

O céu do dia do solstício. Foto tirada um pouco depois das 17h.





4,9ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: -2,2ºC / 5,9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2013 às 18:39)

Bastante frio a esta hora. Espero que o vento se mantenha adormecido. Céu com algumas nuvens e 4.2ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2013 às 19:08)

Boas,tudo calmo e a temperatura a descer bem,com 5.0ºC 71%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.9ºC /11.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2013 às 21:02)

Boas a todos,
Aqui por Lamego, dia frio, mínima de 1 e máxima de 7 graus, com céu quase azul, apenas algumas nuvens.
A partir de amanhã virá alguma chuva, mas o grosso maior será nos dias 23, 24 e 25.
Temperatura atual  2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2013 às 21:46)

Boas,vento fraco com 5.5ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

*Mínima de -4.5ºC* non baixou más po la nubosidade

 O día 25 parece que pode caer una boa nevada, unha pena por que me vou a Suiza 15 dñias , e o pronostico en Suiza non da nada de neve nin para Fribourg nen para Lausanne


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2013 às 23:16)

boas

por Gouveia o dia chegou com geada mas com o sol sempre a marcar presença. nao houve vento por aqui. 

extremos: 
0.7ºC minima
10.3ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, não ha vento e sigo com 1.6ºC


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2013 às 23:34)

Temperatura *2.8ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Dez 2013 às 23:55)

Una foto de este mediodia, donde se ven as montañas de o sur de esta comarca, con unha ligera capa de neve (Esa e a zona da cabrera)


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar sobre a cidade e a temperatura a não cair tanto como ontem...

*-0,3ºC* actuais


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2013 às 00:36)

Boa noite!

Ligeiramente mais frio na estação do IPB com -0.7ºC neste momento, a mínima não deve baixar muito esta noite pois como referiu o Z13 está a entrar nebulosidade e esta não vai permitir o abaixamento da temperatura.

------------------------------------------------

Este é o meu ultimo post que escrevo em Bragança em 2013, amanha volto para o Ribatejo e só regresso em 2014, boas festas e bons meteo seguimentos pessoal!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2013 às 01:35)

Mas que Natal para aí vem. Curiosamente já no ano passado choveu bastante nestes dias, embora haja lareira espero não passar o natal às escuras, contudo nestes confins, a luz vai abaixo com um simples ventinto inúmeras vezes, talvez seja o que tenho mais certo. 
Será que São Pedro se vai juntar à festa? O IPMA, prevê trovoada para Terça-feira.

Deixando-me de conversa fiada, sigo com 0.8ºc, alguma brisa por vezes e céu com ''meia-dúzia'' de nuvens. Apesar de tudo, está complicado a temperatura descer.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2013 às 01:54)

Já com geada e uma temperatura de *0.8ºC* e *89%Hr*


----------



## bigfire (22 Dez 2013 às 02:07)

actioman disse:


> Bigfire mas é mesmo neve! É uma das formas em que ela pode aparecer!
> 
> Olha eu não me importo nada que caia por aqui um nevão sob a forma de graupel!



Sim, é verdade, mas o que importa e que ela venha, porque esta semana que vem, espero trazer mais fotos


----------



## bigfire (22 Dez 2013 às 02:09)

Beric D disse:


> Existe neve nos postos mais altos do Larouco, Barroso, Alvão? Vou logo de viagem para a terrinha passar o Natal e espero umas paisagens bonitas!



No Alvão já não tem nada, derreteu praticamente toda no dia seguinte, a melhor opurtunidade, vai ser no próximo dia 25, dia de natal.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2013 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Segue a chuva fraca com 2,6ºC. 
Mínima de 0,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a manhã já foi de céu limpo e muito sol,neste momento o sol já vai ficando tapado por nuvens médias ,ambiente fresco com 8.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2013 às 11:27)

Alguma chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2013 às 13:42)

Continua a chuva fraca e agora com nevoeiro. registo 4,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2013 às 14:05)

Boas,muitas nuvens e por vezes sol,ambiente na rua ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## CptRena (22 Dez 2013 às 14:52)

Dan disse:


> Mas depois o vidro não fica sujo?



Sim, pode ficar, por os pós agarrarem-se à solução, mas é só passar água e fica praticamente limpo. E com o gelo tem-se que passar ou água morna ou água durante algum tempo, dependendo da camada de gelo que tenha acumulado.


----------



## VitorBaia (22 Dez 2013 às 17:11)

Mensagens: 12
Registo: Nov 2013
Local: Guarda - 1000m

Default Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013
Vai nevar muito bem na Serra da Estrela esta semana. Depois do temporal de chuva de Terça.feira é sempre a facturar neve acima dos 1200m. Não consigo entender as previsões que apontam os 800m como cota de neve. Com a isotérmica dos 0ºC cerca dos 1400m não me parece que neve tão abaixo. Claro que pode haver algum aguaceiro com neve misturada nessas cotas mas para mim só vai acumular acima dos 1200m. Como há sempre alterações podem acompanhar as minhas previsões em vários sites a partir de:
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia?ref=hl
Um Bom Natal para todos e em especial aos amantes da neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

Boas,aguaceiros moderados ,com 9.0ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

Boas,os aguaceiros foram de pouca duração,tudo calmo novamente ,com 7.0ºC 94%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2013 às 19:28)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por nuvens altas e por vezes o sol espreitava
Temperatura actual *6.5ºC* e *78%Hr*

Dados de hoje *-0.6ºC* / *10.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2013 às 00:56)

boas

por gouveia o dia foi de ceu geralmente muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros... nao houve vento por aqui...

extremos:
0.9 mÃ*nima
10.4 mÃ¡xima

atualmente o cÃ©u estÃ¡ encoberto acabodu de chover hÃ¡ pouco nÃ£o hÃ¡ vento e sigo com 6.1C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2013 às 08:26)

Bom dia .

Por aqui vai chuviscando fraco desde de madrugada ,com 6.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2013 às 10:47)

Boas,a chuva muita fraca continua ,tudo calmo quanto ao vento ,com 6.9ºC 97%HR.


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2013 às 13:27)

Chuva miudinha 
 acumulada *3.7mm*
Temperatura *6.3ºC* e *99%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2013 às 13:46)

Boas,continua a cair fraquinha...o primeiro 1.0mm de hoje já contou,muitos seguirão nos próximos dias ...sem vento,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2013 às 14:11)

Na Torre já houve uma rajada máxima de 70km/h e ainda "vai a procissão do adro" vamos ver como vai correr a presença da Davis no topo


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2013 às 15:06)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu encoberto, com aguaceiros de chuva fraca. a temperatura ja esta mais alta hoje, sigo com 12.0C

a imagem de satelite está espetacular


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2013 às 15:17)

Por Bragança ainda tudo calmo... tempo encoberto e zero chuva!

Temperatura actual de *9,4ºC*.

A mínima foi de 4,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2013 às 16:45)

Boas,continua fraca,com 2.0mm,sem vento ,com 7.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2013 às 18:58)

Boas,a chuva fraca continua,agora mais moderada,até agora 3.0mm,com 7.4ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 10.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2013 às 20:44)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi de vento fraco a moderado, com alguns aguaceiros. 

extremos: 

5.1ºC minima
14.4ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, sem chuva no momento e sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2013 às 21:24)

Boas,continua fraca a moderada,vento muito fraco,com 7.9ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2013 às 21:51)

Boa noite, pelo Fundão temos cerca de 6ºC algum nevoeiro e morrinha.


----------



## xtremebierzo (23 Dez 2013 às 22:18)

Esperando haber se finalmente o dia 25 de Dezembro  cae neve e cuaja, unha pena que a camara de trafico donde vivo non funcione para ver a situacion desde aqui en Fribourg en Suiza

Saudos


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2013 às 22:26)

miudinha e nevoeiro. acumulada *6.5mm*
Temperatura tem estado a subir atual *7.3ºC* e *99%Hr*


----------



## invent (23 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

Chove bem por estes lados.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2013 às 00:24)

Por Bragança começou também a chover! A festa a sério deverá começar ao princípio da manhã! Aguardemos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 01:43)

Por estes lados o festival de vento já começou, e inclusivamente já houve momentos de chuva forte.

Atualmente 12.1ºc e chove normalmente.

Esqueci-me, mas parece que o radar do IPMA nos abandonou num momento novamente crítico.


----------



## Hermano1x (24 Dez 2013 às 01:45)

Por aqui vai chovendo bem de vês em quando e vem tocadinha com vento :P
Sigo 11ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 02:58)

Continuam as rajadas de vento fortes e chuva fraca.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 03:00)

Chuva moderada agora, isto de estar sem radar

É que o rain-alarm ou radar espanhol que é tudo a mesma coisa, não alcançam Tondela como deve ser.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 03:27)

Radar de volta, vamos lá ver se se aguenta.

Curiosamente o alerta amarelo de vento só começou às 2:00h, mas por estes lados já está bem forte desde a meia-noite.


----------



## Hermano1x (24 Dez 2013 às 04:01)

So tenho uma coisa a dizer mete medo muito vento mesmo já oiço árvores a rachar


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 04:19)

Hermano1x disse:


> So tenho uma coisa a dizer mete medo muito vento mesmo já oiço árvores a rachar



Aqui não chega a esse ponto, mas está forte e a chuva volta a ser moderada.

O radar está incerto, tanto desliga como liga


----------



## Nickname (24 Dez 2013 às 09:38)

48mm nas primeiras 9 horas do dia.
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes, temperatura constante nos 10ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 10:12)

A estação Davis, na Serra da Estrela, registou até ao momento uma rajada máxima de *122km/h*, às 6h00.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2013 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Bela rega por Bragança! Vamos a caminho dos *40mm*!

A rajada máxima até agora ficou nos *39km/h* aqui no centro da cidade.

A temperatura tem variado entre os *8,5ºC* da mínima e os *10,5ºC* actuais.

Já há muitos galhos de árvores espalhados pelas ruas...


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2013 às 11:11)

boas

por Gouveia a madrugada e manha esta a ser de chuva, acompanhada de vento forte, sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 11:48)

Bons dias e feliz natal para todos, por aqui vai caindo aguaceiros por vezes intensos e ja ultrapassamos os 30mm de precipitação aqui na região, vento moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h com uma temperatura a rondar os 11ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Dez 2013 às 12:29)

39mm nas últimas 6 horas, 71mm nas últimas 24
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2013&mes=12&day=24&hora=12&vr4=R4&enviar=Ver


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

Rajada de *127km/h* há instantes registada pela Davis na Torre.
Deve estar a passar um mau bocado!

Muita chuva também na Beira Alta.
Trancoso leva 50mm desde as 0h.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2013 às 12:48)

Boas tardes
Chuva e vento moderado a forte
 acumulada *22.2mm*
Temperatura *12.2ºC* e *95%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 13:02)

Continuo com vento muito forte desde o fim da madrugada até agora, vento este por vezes acompanhado de chuva muito forte, como por exemplo às 11h e pouco da manhã.

12.9ºc


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2013 às 13:05)




----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 13:06)

ACalado disse:


>



É normal. A Davis parece estar-se a aguentar excepcionalmente bem!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

ACalado disse:


>



As rajadas de vento estão constantemente acima dos 100km/h.

O pior, em termos de vento, deve estar a decorrer agora.
De momento: 9 Bft - Strong gale


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2013 às 13:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> É normal. A Davis parece estar-se a aguentar excepcionalmente bem!



Só quando parar de levar tareia é que acredito


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2013 às 13:49)

Por gouveia tem chovido bastante com o vendaval a acompanhar... o vento sopra geralmente moderado, mas derrepente la vem aquelas rajadas potentes...


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 14:00)

Rajada de 130km/h há instantes na Serra da Estrela.






*10 Bft - Storm*

http://www.meteocovilha.com/Torre/wxajax.php


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2013 às 14:18)

Boas! 

Por aqui a chuva continua, a temperatura já está a baixar, neste momento: *8.7ºC*

Dia de viagem entre a Cova da Beira e Chaves, registei a temperatura mais alta na zona de Moncorvo 12ºC e a mais baixa já aqui no concelho de Chaves na Bolideira com 7.8ºC. Muita chuva, muito vento e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 14:24)

As previsões apontavam para que o grosso da precipitação incidissem nos distritos de Vila Real e Viseu, e parece ser exactamente isso que está a acontecer.











Trancoso vai com *83mm* desde as 0h - valor impressionante para a cidade que é. 26mm só na última hora!

Moimenta da Beira, que até é uma região mais seca, já superou os 50mm.

Vouzela, São Pedro do Sul, segue com *95mm* desde as 0h!


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Dez 2013 às 14:25)

Boas. 

Dia de temporal por aqui. Muita chuva e vento. 

Há pouco rajada de 117km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2013 às 14:25)

AnDré disse:


> Rajada de 130km/h há instantes na Serra da Estrela.



earth wind map


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 14:47)

Bom por hoje vou ficar sem dados de temperatura, fui forçado a retirar o transmissor do exterior devido à chuva e vento extremos.

Aproxima-se uma célula muito intensa.


----------



## invent (24 Dez 2013 às 14:50)

É que tem chovido por estes lados, o rio Coja já galga as margens.


----------



## Nickname (24 Dez 2013 às 15:05)

Já vamos perto dos 100mm desde a meia-noite, o record de precipitação diária para Dezembro em Viseu é de 100.5mm, vai ser batido.
E se cairem 122m será o dia mais chuvoso de sempre.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 15:08)

Espero que meu transmissor esteja em ordem, afinal apanhou com um bom bocado de chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 15:21)

É lá! Por aqui já chegou a prima trovoada.

Foi só um raio, não sei se se vai multiplicar.
Vento forte, chuva moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2013 às 15:22)

Boa tarde .

Hoje é dos tais dias,que fica tudo bem assoprado e lavado ...muita chuva e vento com fartura ,com 12.8ºC que é a máxima e 43.0mm e chove bem .


----------



## Nickname (24 Dez 2013 às 15:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É lá! Por aqui já chegou a prima trovoada.
> 
> Vento forte, chuva moderada.



Aqui ainda não chegou a trovoada.
Chuva de moderada a forte desde a 1 da manhã, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, e os registos confirmam-no.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2013 às 15:24)

Por gouveia chove torrencialmente a coisa de meia hora acompanhada por rajadas de vento fortissimas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 15:29)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui ainda não chegou a trovoada.
> Chuva de moderada a forte desde a 1 da manhã, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, e os registos confirmam-no.



Bom, ainda não vi mais nada, talvez fosse só um raio que se perdeu da mãe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 15:29)

Na Torre acaba-se de registar uma rajada de *134km/h* (batendo assim o anterior valor de 130)!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 15:47)

O Caramulo está agora mais descoberto, não se via, estava escuro como breu. 

Chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonyyy (24 Dez 2013 às 15:48)

Boas

Que temporal!!! a temperatura caiu 5ºC em menos de 10minutos com muito vento e granizo a mistura... agora estão 5ºC e chove  com abundancia, para alem do vendaval que mete medo


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 15:51)

Não sei se hei de arriscar colocar de novo o transmissor lá fora, afinal diz-se que a grande frente ainda está para vir.


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 15:51)

Por aqui chove bem intensamente mas o vento praticamente parou


----------



## bigfire (24 Dez 2013 às 15:57)

Aqui para os nossos lados também não ta muito fácil, a EN 2 em direção Vila Real-Régua, faz-se neste momento de forma alternada devido a queda de enorme pedaço de encosta, os rios juntos a cidade já estão a transbordar, chove de forma moderada, assim como a intensidade do vento.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2013 às 15:59)

Novamente batida a rajada da Davis na Torre! 134Km/h pelas 15h27! 

Grande ideia de montar lá a estação!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 16:02)

*Torre*:

*135km/h* há instantes, a ventania continua por lá


----------



## invent (24 Dez 2013 às 16:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Torre*:
> 
> *135km/h* há instantes, a ventania continua por lá



E a descerem bem as temperaturas por lá, no espaço de 45 minutos desceram dos 4,2ºC para os atuais 1,5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 16:11)

*Torre*:

*150KM/H*!!!

A continuar assim nem sei


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2013 às 16:13)

Brutal 150Km/h agora mesmo!


----------



## cardu (24 Dez 2013 às 16:18)

o gajo vai em excesso de velocidade, depois queixam-se de que a GNR anda na caça à multa!!!


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Dez 2013 às 16:31)

Tudo mais calmo agr, depois de um dia tempestuoso, e com pouco nevoeiro, o q tem sido uma constante aqui.

Quais sao as previsoes para as proximas horas, ira melhorar ou piorar ainda mais?


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 16:56)

Chove fraco, e o vento já é moderado embora que de vez em quando tenha assim umas rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

Muita chuva, muito vento, com o termómetro a marcar 8.1ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

Por aqui continua a chuva e vento moderado a forte
 acumulada *45mm*
Temperatura *11.3ºC* e *86%Hr*
Rajada máxima *35.3Km/h*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2013 às 17:20)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu hoje foi um dia como não via há uns bons anos, arrisco a dizer. Choveu ineterruptamente desde as 21h30 de ontem e as 15h45 de hoje. O vento esteve imparável desde as 4h de hoje, com pico às 7h e às 14h, rajadas de certo próximas dos 70km/h.
Resultado? Árvores caídas na estrada, quase impossível de andar na rua, porque mesmo com guarda-chuva a chuva vinha quase na horizontal (coitada da cadela, que hoje nem a casota a livrou dum banho permanente), poças enormes por todo o lado (e vivam as sarjetas cheiinhas de folhas), e oa terrwnos alagados, com as ribeiras e agueiros a transbordar.

Atual 10,9°C, com máxima de 11,9°C e mínima de 10,3°C.
Ontem, acumulei 8,7mm e hoje, por agora, uns incríveis 108,2mm, ou seja, o meu máximo diário, e acima do recorde de precipitação máxima diária da normal de Viseu (98,4mm). Sei que pode parecer estranho o valor, ou não, mas o pluviómetro está num espaço aberto, e bem preso, logo não calculo ter avido deavios na medição...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 17:36)

O radar foi dormir uma soneca


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O radar foi dormir uma soneca



E as observações das estações também têm tido problemas durante o dia. Suspeito que o problemas não seja das estações em si mas central.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:44)

Por Bragança a temperatura também já cai, *8,3ºC* actuais...

Já ultrapassamos os *64mm*...


----------



## jPdF (24 Dez 2013 às 17:50)

Por Viseu o dia resume se a duas palavras: Chuva e vento. 
Fica os registo da cheia que já leva o rio Satao no extremo nordeste do concelho de Viseu. Na época passada apenas no final da época invernal e após saturação dos solos atingiu caudais desta ordem. Tudo o que é riacho, ribeiro ou ribeira já esta neste momento acima da sua capacidade de escoamento. 










Rio Satao junto da aldeia de Povoação 
(desculpas pela qualidade mas foi tirada pelo telemóvel, já ao entardecer)


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 17:54)

Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por Viseu hoje foi um dia como não via há uns bons anos, arrisco a dizer. Choveu ineterruptamente desde as 21h30 de ontem e as 15h45 de hoje. O vento esteve imparável desde as 4h de hoje, com pico às 7h e às 14h, rajadas de certo próximas dos 70km/h.
> Resultado? Árvores caídas na estrada, quase impossível de andar na rua, porque mesmo com guarda-chuva a chuva vinha quase na horizontal (coitada da cadela, que hoje nem a casota a livrou dum banho permanente), poças enormes por todo o lado (e vivam as sarjetas cheiinhas de folhas), e oa terrwnos alagados, com as ribeiras e agueiros a transbordar.
> ...



Viseu (aerodromo) seguia com 99mm acumulados desde as 0h até às 16h.
Viseu (cidade) com 82,4mm no mesmo período.

Nas estações amadoras do distrito, temos:

Trancoso com 99mm! E isto sim poderá ser um valor histórico. Não é normal tanta precipitação diária naquela região.

Vouzela vai com 105mm e São Pedro do Sul com 75mm, Moimenta da Beira com 65mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:04)

boas

por Gouveia agora tudo já mais calmo, já não chove o vento sopra moderado sigo com 9.1ºC. 

extremos de hoje: 

9.9ºC  minima
12.0ºC máxima


----------



## Nickname (24 Dez 2013 às 18:29)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2013&mes=12&day=24&hora=18&vr4=R4&enviar=Ver fabuloso, 3 digits de precipitação nas últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2013 às 18:38)

Desce a temperatura e desce a cota de neve... neste momento chuva fraca e 7.0ºC... Veremos que a madrugada nos reserva! Haverá surpresas?


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

Eu diria que a cota de neve de madrugada não baixará dos 1000m, mas ao longo do dia de amanha poderá cair qualquer coisa por volta dos 600\800m. Flaviense, acredito que por aí em Chaves possa cair alguns flocos amanha, mas nao me parece que possa acumular.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2013 às 18:45)

E desce... 6.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança a temperatura também já cai, *8,3ºC* actuais...
> 
> Já ultrapassamos os *64mm*...



*64mm* em Bragança?? 

Esta-lhe a dar forte por aí, agora é esperar pelos flocos de amanha.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 18:57)

Na minha opinião os próximos 15 dias irão trazer grandes surpresas a nivel de neve , e amanha acho que algumas células poderam fazer baixar significativamente a cota de neve nem que seja momentaneamente


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Dez 2013 às 19:00)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Na minha opinião os próximos 15 dias irão trazer grandes surpresas a nivel de neve , e amanha acho que algumas células poderam fazer baixar significativamente a cota de neve nem que seja momentaneamente



Podes especificar a partir de que altitudes poderemos esperar?


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 19:00)

Oficialmente em Pós-Frontal, chuva forte e vento forte de novo. A temperatura caiu dos 12ºc para os 10.6ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 19:08)

Talvez o alerta de vento devesse permanecer ativo, afinal o vento está forte à passagem das células.


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 19:12)

por aqui neste momento tranquilo, vai caindo uns pingos com vento fraco e uma temperatura rondar os 9ºC.
Muitos lençóis de água alguns bem grandes devido ao entupimento das sarjetas, placares derrubados e muitos ramos na estrada, agora a ver se dá para ir ate ao madeiro a meia noite, vai é custar acender


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 19:18)

celia salta disse:


> Podes especificar a partir de que altitudes poderemos esperar?



Amanha a cota de Neve irá andar acima dos 1000m durante a manhã , descendo gradualmente a cota até os 600/800 para o final do dia . 
Daí para a frente começa-se a modelar um cenário interessante de 4 a 8 de Janeiro mas daqui até lá , vale o que vale ...


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 19:42)

estive a falar com meu amigo que trabalha na Torre e disse que caiu muito granizo e que o vento atingiu mesmo os 150Km/h e registou no Anemômetro das tele-cadeiras.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2013 às 20:27)

E desce... 6.0ºC 

Acho que na hora da missa ja vai estar bem fresco.


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2013 às 20:41)

Norther disse:


> estive a falar com meu amigo que trabalha na Torre e disse que caiu muito granizo e que o vento atingiu mesmo os 150Km/h e registou no Anemômetro das tele-cadeiras.




Desculpa Norther registou sim foi a estação que lá está colocada


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2013 às 22:28)

Boas noites.

Depois duma pausa algo prolongada, a chuva regressa, fraca a moderada. O vento é moderado a forte em rajadas, mae, por vezes, abranda bastante.

Atual 9,1°C, com 112,7mm.


----------



## invent (24 Dez 2013 às 22:44)

Por estes lados tem estado quase sempre a chover, ora fraco ora forte, quase sempre a cair, grande dia de chuva, acredito que tenham arrebentado alguns nascentes hoje..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2013 às 22:55)

Continua a chover e a cota de neve a descer! 
*4.8ºC*  +  = 

Acredito que amanhã vou acordar pelo menos com as montanhas pintadas de branco... vamos ver.


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

ACalado disse:


> Desculpa Norther registou sim foi a estação que lá está colocada



Sim vi, mas as tele-cadeiras também têm anemômetro e registam o vento na cabine que esta no alto da Torre e ate registou primeiro que a da estância , também é normal, esta no alto e são 800m sensivelmente em relação a da estância.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

MSantos disse:


> *64mm* em Bragança??
> 
> Esta-lhe a dar forte por aí, agora é esperar pelos flocos de amanha.




80mm já acumulados...


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2013 às 23:28)

Começou outra vez a chover na torre já deve ser neve visto que la a temperatura já é negativa
Temperatura atual *8.9ºC* e *90%Hr*
 acumulada *46.5mm*


----------



## Norther (24 Dez 2013 às 23:28)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco com vento fraco a moderado e uma temperatura a rondar os 8ºC.

Na Torre apesar de estar -0,2ºC ainda não esta nevar, disseram-me que é chuva misturada com gelo e vento forte.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2013 às 23:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Continua a chover e a cota de neve a descer!
> *4.8ºC*  +  =
> 
> Acredito que amanhã vou acordar pelo menos com as montanhas pintadas de branco... vamos ver.



Boas.
Estás pelo Fundão?
Desculpem o Off-topic.
Feliz Natal a todos.


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2013 às 23:45)

As estradas de acesso ao maciço central estão encerradas devido a queda de neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2013 às 23:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Estás pelo Fundão?
> Desculpem o Off-topic.
> Feliz Natal a todos.



Não, estou em Chaves. 

*3.8ºC* e a descer!


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2013 às 23:56)

Tenho a confirmação esta a nevar com grande intensidade na Torre!!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2013 às 23:57)

Norther disse:


> Sim vi, mas as tele-cadeiras também têm anemômetro e registam o vento na cabine que esta no alto da Torre e ate registou primeiro que a da estância , também é normal, esta no alto e são 800m sensivelmente em relação a da estância.




Estranho os meios mecânicos estiveram desligados o dia todo. Mas ok  boas festas!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2013 às 00:59)

Boas,espero que tenham passado a noite de natal bem...a minha foi boa ,depois de esta enxurrada toda e ventosa ,agora tudo mais calmo com alguns aguaceiros e algum vento a aumentar de NNW,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.2ºC / 13.5ºC e 70.4 mm .


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 01:47)

trovoada por aqui estava a fumar a janela ate me assustei com o relâmpago xD


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2013 às 03:27)

Entrada de frio muito quente

A temperatura não passou dos 9.4 aquando as últimas chuvadas.

De momento está nos 9.7ºc, e por vezes ainda ocorrem rajadas moderadas a fortes.

Céu muito nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 03:28)

Precipitação acumulada ontem em algumas estações:






Viseu, Bragança e Vila Real no top 3.


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2013 às 04:22)

Chove com alguma intensidade mas pela estação do Z13 a temperatura está estancada nos 5ºC.


----------



## Norther (25 Dez 2013 às 04:51)

ACalado disse:


> Estranho os meios mecânicos estiveram desligados o dia todo. Mas ok  boas festas!!!



Pois estiveram mas eles costumam la ir ver e ate a direcção do vento, pelo menos foi o que transmitiram, e esta noite deve de acumular bem, amanha se fores para la tira umas fotos  boas festas


----------



## Norther (25 Dez 2013 às 04:55)

Fil disse:


> Chove com alguma intensidade mas pela estação do Z13 a temperatura está estancada nos 5ºC.



É como por aqui, estancou nos 6ºC


----------



## ppereira (25 Dez 2013 às 05:36)

Norther disse:


> É como por aqui, estancou nos 6ºC



Tal é qual como na Guarda. 3,9C e não desce!


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2013 às 05:37)

Ora a prima trovoada decidiu visitar-me de novo, é para me desejar Bom Natal.

Trovoada a sul e sudoeste do Caramulo!

Chuva moderada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2013 às 05:52)

Chuva forte, trovoada pouco frequente e dispersa. 

8.5ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2013 às 06:05)

Fim da trovoada, tudo se resumiu a pouco mais de uma dúzia de raios, e menos uma décima de grau.

8.4ºc


----------



## filtheskull (25 Dez 2013 às 09:05)

Ja ha neve na serra da nogueira (bragança)!!e continua a nevar por la.
Na cidade estamos pelos 3' e chove!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 09:17)

filtheskull disse:


> Ja ha neve na serra da nogueira (bragança)!!e continua a nevar por la.
> Na cidade estamos pelos 3' e chove!



Tal como aqui, falta frio em altura! Não vejo neve em nenhum ponto, a base das nuvens ronda os 900m e não há sinal de neve. Pelo que vejo nas imagens da DGT na A Gudiña há bastante neve cota 1000m. 

Vou agora a Verín, depois vou subir pela A52 até ao Riós... A ver se tenho sorte!


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 09:17)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada ontem em algumas estações:
> 
> 
> Viseu, Bragança e Vila Real no top 3.




Em Bragança foi o dia, desde que eu faço registos, que mais choveu...

Mas quanto ao top3... Falta aí o "Entre Douro e Minho"!!!


----------



## tozequio (25 Dez 2013 às 09:19)

Parece começar a cair alguma coisa na aldeia da Gralheira, Serra do Montemuro.


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2013 às 09:35)

Por vezes já se vê neve misturada com a chuva no meu bairro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 09:48)

Aqui parou de chover... Começa a haver boas abertas. Já se vê a Serra do Alvão, não tem neve! Serra da Padrela não tem neve! Serra do Barroso não tem neve! Falta ver o Larouco.


----------



## jonyyy (25 Dez 2013 às 10:25)

boas. E Bom Natal para todos!!

Por aqui foi toda a noite com aguaceiros, mas sem neve, esta agora a cair mas ainda é muito húmida, e com muito vento a mistura.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 10:51)

tozequio disse:


> Parece começar a cair alguma coisa na aldeia da Gralheira, Serra do Montemuro.



Na mesma aldeia, mas num ângulo diferente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Boas festas ,mais uma noite de chuva...o vento vai aumentando de velocidade com alguns aguaceiros,com 8.7ºC e já rendeu hoje 8.6mm.


----------



## Paulo Santos (25 Dez 2013 às 11:16)

Neste momento neva intensamente em Montalegre, ainda sem acumulação.
Larouco e vertente oriental do Gerês completamente cobertas de neve!


----------



## Scuderia (25 Dez 2013 às 11:35)

Depois do almoço vou para Salto e Montalegre para fazer report


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2013 às 11:40)

Neste momento está ficar muito escuro e mais uma carga de ,com 9.4mm e 7.9ºC que é a miníma do dia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 11:44)

Agua neve em Verín 380m, neve só neve acima dos 800m neste momento, aqui cai água neve... Larouco completamente coberto, Serra do Leiranco já com neve, montanhas a norte de Verín cobertas acima dos 700/800m, apartir do alto de Fumaces (A52) não arrisquei subir mais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2013 às 11:50)

A cota estará agora a descer e bem. penso que poderá nevar em bragança apartir das 15h.

eu por ca estou indeciso pretendo viajar a procura do elemento branco, nem sei se vou amanha ou Domongo.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Já se viram alguns flocos de neve num aguaceiro mais forte no Sarzedo, mas agora o sol quer aparecer e a temperatura subiu para 5ºC. O vento é que continua bem presente...


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 12:09)

Acordei agora com a trovoada a temperatura estava nos 10ºc caio para 7ºc 
Nao estou a entender com esta tão alta!!!


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 12:11)

granizo bolas do tamanho de berlindes


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 12:24)

E acabou ficou tudo branco com granizo xD a temperatura caio para os 4.8ºc
A serra do Alvão ja esta ficar pintada de branco


----------



## Carlitos_5 (25 Dez 2013 às 12:27)

Aqui na Guarda, também caiu granizo, mais um pouco mais pequeno, veio e já foi, mas em pouco tempo deixou algumas coisas brancas.
Por favor que neve...


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 12:38)

Nesta zona pela manha a nevava a 800mts e acumulava a 950mts


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 12:43)




----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 12:45)

Na sra da Serra, uns T0 desabitados...


----------



## MSantos (25 Dez 2013 às 12:53)

Excelentes fotos 

Serra da Nogueira em grande, com já era de prever. E na cidade nevou alguma coisa?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 12:54)

E de um momento para o outro levanta-se uma ventania e começa a nevar!


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 12:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E de um momento para o outro levanta-se uma ventania e começa a nevar!



Esta a nevar em chaves?


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 12:57)

Flaviense, neve ou neve misturada com chuva? Com que temperatura?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 13:04)

Ainda não é 100% neve, mas é o melhor até agora... Creio que vou tirar o chapéu mais uma vez à AEMET! Agora espreita o sol.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ainda não é 100% neve, mas é o melhor até agora... Creio que vou tirar o chapéu mais uma vez à AEMET! Agora espreita o sol.



Ao longo da tarde a cota ainda deve descer um pouco, por isso talvez ainda tenhas mais neve. Qual era a temperatura quando nevava?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 13:11)

meteofan disse:


> ao longo da tarde a cota ainda deve descer um pouco, por isso talvez ainda tenhas mais neve. Qual era a temperatura quando nevava?



*4ºc*


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 13:15)

Aqui esta aparecer o sol e no meu termómetro esta a bater-lhe sol a temperatura subiu dos 4ºc para os 7ºc


----------



## RaFa (25 Dez 2013 às 13:21)

Água-neve na Guarda. .. Não ha meio de passar a neve..


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 13:41)

RaFa disse:


> Água-neve na Guarda. .. Não ha meio de passar a neve..



qual é a temperatura por ai?


----------



## RaFa (25 Dez 2013 às 13:43)

Hermano1x disse:


> qual é a temperatura por ai?



Neste momento 2 graus com o sol a espreitar. ..


----------



## bartotaveira (25 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

Boas. 

Estou a almoçar em casa dos meus pais a 850m e já nevou em vários períodos, mas sem acumulação. 

A serra da Padrela tem acumulação a partir dos 950m.

A cota 800m do IPMA sempre estava ajustada. 


Feliz Natal! :-)


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 13:57)

tudo branco com o granizo de novo


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2013 às 14:16)

Alguma água-neve quando chegava a Bragança ao ínicio da tarde. Há neve nos montes à volta da cidade, cota de 900-950m. Alguma acumulação também na serra de Bornes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 14:22)

Neva intensamente novamente! *Temp: 3.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2013 às 14:22)

4ºC e também já alguma água-neve aqui a 670m.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2013 às 14:29)

Apenas flocos agora.


----------



## Fernando (25 Dez 2013 às 14:30)

Neva em Bragança a 710 metros


----------



## Carlitos_5 (25 Dez 2013 às 14:31)

Para quem quiser saber guarda, nepes, ou seja nada de neve...Só espero que as nuvens de agora deixem por cá algumas lembranças...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 14:35)

Maravilhoso... Já não via nevar assim há anos! Já tenho tudo branco à volta, Serra de Mairos, São Cornélio, Travancas, Bolideira, Castelo de Monforte... Há acumulação já abaixo dos 800m.


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 14:37)

Pelo satélite parece que vamos ter neve por mais um bom pedaço! Agora já caem flocos mais consistentes na cidade!


----------



## RaFa (25 Dez 2013 às 14:44)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> Para quem quiser saber guarda, nepes, ou seja nada de neve...Só espero que as nuvens de agora deixem por cá algumas lembranças...



Não esta fácil. .. e a temperatura voltou a subir para os 3 graus. ..


----------



## Norther (25 Dez 2013 às 15:03)

Boas festas  por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro com uma temperatura a rondar 5ºC

Pelo que vejo pela webcam do meteocovilha deve de estar a nevar na encosta ate aos 900 1000m mas acumulação deve de estar aos 1200m.

Vou ver se me deixam subir a serra


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 15:31)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve na Gralheira!

Mas está difícil pegar.


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 16:10)

Por Bragança ficou pela promessa...  
Agora estamos com uma aberta e *2,7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2013 às 16:42)

Ao final da manhã, em Nogueira (Bragança):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2013 às 16:44)

Boas,neste momento mais uma carga de ,com 6.6ºC e vento forte de NWN.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (25 Dez 2013 às 16:58)

Neva no Alvão ;-)


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Dez 2013 às 17:02)

boas

por Gouveia o dia está a ser de aguaceiros fortes, geralmente de granizo acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortíssimas... a temperatura tem estado a descer, sigo com 4.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

Pelo Caramulo nada como de costume, pelo menos de acumulação, agora se já nevou isso eu não sei...

Por aqui continuo com o mesmo estado de tempo. Aguaceiros moderados e vento moderado a forte à passagem das células. 

Desta vez a temperatura (6.5ºC) tem descido bastante quando chove.


----------



## DRC (25 Dez 2013 às 17:17)

Acabam de me informar que está a nevar em Aldeia Velha, Sabugal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 17:20)

Videos da neve aqui em Chaves esta tarde:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153640592385375&set=vb.527890374&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153640693270375&set=vb.527890374&type=2&theater

Ainda tenho mais! Mais tarde coloco aqui.


----------



## ppereira (25 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

Nevou aqui nos arredores da Guarda durante 20 min. Estão. 0,8 C. Apenas pegou a partir dos 950m.


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 17:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Videos da neve aqui em Chaves esta tarde:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153640592385375&set=vb.527890374&type=2&theater
> 
> ...



Ja parou de nevar?


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2013 às 17:26)

Alguma neve acumulada em Manteigas:

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

Já parou, agora deve limpar e gear! É o que acontece sempre nestas situações. 

Na hora da neve cheguei a ter -0.8ºC, agora esta 1.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

Também com este vento acredito mais que se caírem flocos no Caramulo, eles subam outra vez.

Entretanto já há abertas por aqui.


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 17:46)

por aqui estão 3ºc e chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2013 às 17:59)

Boas,neste momento céu limpo e ambiente a refrescar rápido ,com 5.8ºC e vento fresco de NW.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 10.2ºC e 14.7mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 18:08)

Voltam a cair alguns flocos...


----------



## Paula (25 Dez 2013 às 18:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Voltam a cair alguns flocos...



Isso vai animado 
A que altitude te encontras?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Dez 2013 às 18:22)

Bom Natal!
Hoje foi o regresso de Lamego, pelo caminho alguma neve, com alguma acumulação na zona alta de Macedo e também em Rossas, no entanto acho que Nogueira e Montesinho estão com muita neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 18:26)

Neva com muita intensidade!!! Cerrou o ambiente... Já não vejo as luzes das aldeias vizinhas e já acumula novamente.


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 18:28)

Aqui so chove sigo 3 graus e chove


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 18:36)

Que nevão! Já está tudo branco e que farrapões!!!! Obrigado senhor!!! Tantos anos sem ver neve em condições!!! Este ano veio no dia certo!!!! A estrada está a ficar branca, jardins, carros... Que camada está a cair!


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2013 às 18:40)

A que altitude estas Flaviense?
vives mesmo centro da cidade de chaves?
estou numa aldeia a 750 metros altitudes e para já é só água-neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 18:41)

Estou a 640m. E é 100% neve!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (25 Dez 2013 às 18:42)

Aqui pela Guarda tudo na mesma, nevou um bocado e parou, só espero que acumule pela noite...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (25 Dez 2013 às 18:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estou a 640m. E é 100% neve!



Que sorte  Coloca Fotos e vai reportando


----------



## bejacorreia (25 Dez 2013 às 18:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que nevão! Já está tudo branco e que farrapões!!!! Obrigado senhor!!! Tantos anos sem ver neve em condições!!! Este ano veio no dia certo!!!! A estrada está a ficar branca, jardins, carros... Que camada está a cair!



Fotos


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

por Gouveia (localidade de Paços da Serra onde tenho casa) acaba de cair mais uma aguaceiro de granizo, com vendaval que vem a acompanhar as células... a temperatura esta em queda, sigo com 3.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2013 às 19:03)

Por Lamego estão 2,5 graus, com tendência de descida.
Não se se virá água com neve mas tudo poderá ocorrer
Tirem fotos e coloquem aqui pessoal!!!


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Dez 2013 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Sigo de Loriga com 1,4ºC e cai água neve por agora a ver se fica 100% neve com o seguir da noite.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 19:21)

Aproxima-se nova mancha de precipitação de Oeste!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2013 às 19:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aproxima-se nova mancha de precipitação de Oeste!  [/IMG]



Em perspectiva cerca de mais uma hora de precipitação. Todo o noroeste montanhoso dever-se-á pintar de branco.

Rain Alarm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 19:31)

Vai cair mais neve em cima de neve neste momento! 

A TDT está com falhas.... Deve vir potente , o nosso emissor é na Serra do Leiranco que já deve estar sob nova queda de neve!


----------



## panda (25 Dez 2013 às 19:32)

Por aqui chove e vento fraco
Temperatura a descer actual *4.2ºC* e *85%Hr*
 acumulada *19.5mm*


----------



## jonaslor (25 Dez 2013 às 19:40)

Neva em Loriga com alguma intensidade..


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Dez 2013 às 19:48)

Alguém sabe como está o Marão? Preciso de ir para cima e não há notícias notícias de lá em lado nenhum...


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 19:50)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Alguém sabe como está o Marão? Preciso de ir para cima e não há notícias notícias de lá em lado nenhum...


Tá uma valente camada, via-se daqui de tarde. Arrisco dizer que estão uns 15\20 cm nos pontos mais altos. Se fosse a si não arriscaria.


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Dez 2013 às 19:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Tá uma valente camada, via-se daqui de tarde. Arrisco dizer que estão uns 15\20 cm nos pontos mais altos. Se fosse a si não arriscaria.



Obrigado! Ouvi uns zumzuns que estava muito muito mau, mas nada de oficial!até estou a espera das notícias para saber se da alguma coisa!
Por vezes a informação é tão alarmante e tanta e quando é de facto importante transmitir as mensagens, não passa nada cá para fora... recordam-se das câmaras de filmar da ip4? Ainda estão disponíveis em algum site??


----------



## bartotaveira (25 Dez 2013 às 20:05)

Neva com grande intensidade por aqui. Está tudo a ficar branco!


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2013 às 20:07)

Por aqui também neva, mas com pouca intensidade.


----------



## Scuderia (25 Dez 2013 às 20:11)

Fica umas fotos de Montalegre hoje de tarde 
































Edit: mais uma foto 






Espero que gostem  fim de semana há mais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Recomeça a nevar por aqui!


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Dez 2013 às 20:35)

aqui esta trovoada e começa a subir a temperatura e chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2013 às 20:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Obrigado! Ouvi uns zumzuns que estava muito muito mau, mas nada de oficial!até estou a espera das notícias para saber se da alguma coisa!
> Por vezes a informação é tão alarmante e tanta e quando é de facto importante transmitir as mensagens, não passa nada cá para fora... recordam-se das câmaras de filmar da ip4? Ainda estão disponíveis em algum site??



As camaras que existem é da A4 até Amarante e estão neste site http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/homepageclientes.aspx?menuid=1
Agora o site sofreu alterações e para achares as camaras da A4 tens de clicar nas setas que estão por debaixo da imagem das camaras. É o único site que conheço até ao momento que tem imagens da A4, espero ter ajudado na tua procura.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Dez 2013 às 20:49)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por tempo fresco, aguaceiros moderados a fortes, não muito frequentes e algo rápidos. por volta das 14h, no meio dum aguaceiro forte, cairam alguns flocos derretidos, mas ainda se viam os cristais, isto a caminho de Farminhão(direção Tondela).
A meio da tarde, caiu, durante cerca de 10 minutos, granizo de forma bastante intensa. Desde aí, a temperatura manteve-se relativamente contante, sempre abaixo dos 6,5ºC.

Atual 5,1ºC, com 25,0mm.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 20:53)

Um vídeo de Miguel Moura, sobre a queda de neve hoje em Montalegre: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201590335215086&set=vb.1079204596&type=2&theater


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 21:10)

Neva bem agora na Gralheira, Montemuro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 21:35)

Já não neva há algum tempo, céu encoberto e 0.5ºC, mantem-se o manto branco nos telhados e carros.
Está a passar muita precipitação a norte daqui!  Que pena.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2013 às 21:56)

Boas,os primeiros aguaceiros da noite estão a chegar ,com 5.8ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 21:58)

Está a entrar nova mancha de precipitação vinda de norte, parece-me que poderá também chegar a Bragança. Boa sorte!


----------



## jonaslor (25 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

Por Loriga - 19h:10m
















[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18unkl_neve-25-12-2013_creation"]Neve - 25.12.2013 - VÃ­deo Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]


----------



## Carlitos_5 (25 Dez 2013 às 22:23)

Neva intensamente na Guarda e começa a pegar...fixe....


----------



## ACalado (25 Dez 2013 às 22:24)

Nas Penhas esta assim, consegui-se finalmente colocar a webcam online, na Torre esta sem luz desde as 10h  não é fácil.


----------



## Fernando (25 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

Recomeça a nevar forte em Bragança !


----------



## Beric D (25 Dez 2013 às 22:34)

Baaahh, só apanhei água-neve na nacional entre Boticas e Ribeira de Pena e, como estava escuro, não se via acumulação em lado nenhum! Mas nevava em Salto e Montalegre, pelo menos!


----------



## jonyyy (25 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Finalmente chegou!!! e já pinta bem


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2013 às 22:44)

Aqui já está tudo branco excepto a estrada, flocos enormes!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (25 Dez 2013 às 22:44)

A neve alcamou, mas se continuar assim, vai ficar uma boa consistencia de neve....


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

Muita neve na Serra da Gralheira, vê-se pela webcam.
O radar promete ainda a passagem de várias células pelas Serras, o sentido das células é NO-SE e estão a mover-se para a Serra da Estrela.
Talvez neve na Serra do Caramulo esta noite, veremos.


----------



## ppereira (25 Dez 2013 às 23:16)

Na guarda na parte mais alta já ta tudo branco... Finalmente!!!
Parou por agora mas parece me que pelo radar vai voltar daqui a pouco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

Fil disse:


> Aqui já está tudo branco excepto a estrada, flocos enormes!



Sempre chegou a Bragança! Ainda bem.


----------



## PedroSarrico (25 Dez 2013 às 23:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita neve na Serra da Gralheira, vê-se pela webcam.
> O radar promete ainda a passagem de várias células pelas Serras, o sentido das células é NO-SE e estão a mover-se para a Serra da Estrela.
> Talvez neve na Serra do Caramulo esta noite, veremos.



Quem me dera. Acho que punha as mãos ao voltante e ia dar uma voltinha lá. Deviam montar lá uma webcam para um gajo andar sempre a cuscar quando nevasse lá


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 23:29)

Finalmente um aguaceiro de jeito que fez a neve pegar na Gralheira!












Ainda cai!


----------



## subaneve300 (25 Dez 2013 às 23:30)

alguém sabe se caiu neve na serra do açor ou da lousã?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2013 às 23:35)

Deixo aqui o meu contributo da Guarda as 22.30H (fotos tiradas por Vera Lúcia);


----------



## dahon (25 Dez 2013 às 23:42)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro fraco de agua-neve em Viseu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2013 às 23:43)

Por aqui continua a nevar!  A ver se amanhã e com a luz do dia tenho um bom cenário para fotos.

Mais videos desta tarde:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153642140545375&notif_t=like
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153642010435375&notif_t=like


----------



## ACalado (25 Dez 2013 às 23:46)

Aqui cai sleet esta vertente da encosta nestas entradas fica sempre a ver navios  existe acumulação nos 900m.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2013 às 00:05)

A tendência já é para uma subida gradual da cota de neve, pois a temperatura aos 850 hPa tende a passar para valores positivos e aos 500 hPa passar de - 30 ºC registada hoje em parte do interior (segundo o modelo GFS) para valores superiores a - 20 ºC para amanhã.


----------



## Norther (26 Dez 2013 às 00:14)

ACalado disse:


> Aqui cai sleet esta vertente da encosta nestas entradas fica sempre a ver navios  existe acumulação nos 900m.



Já estamos habituados não é  a tarde fui ate as Penhas e está muito bonito, amanha coloco umas fotos


----------



## ACalado (26 Dez 2013 às 00:21)

Norther disse:


> Já estamos habituados não é  a tarde fui ate as Penhas e está muito bonito, amanha coloco umas fotos



La em cima deve estar brutal, a ver se lá dou um salto amanha 

Abc


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Quem me dera. Acho que punha as mãos ao voltante e ia dar uma voltinha lá. Deviam montar lá uma webcam para um gajo andar sempre a cuscar quando nevasse lá



Pedro, eu depois digo-lhe qualquer coisa se quiser. Mas não fie muito na neve do Caramulo. Desde que houve previsão de cotas acima dos 200m e mal nevou, eu fiquei chocado, mas também penso que foi falta de precipitação que é sempre o problema do nosso cantinho português.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2013 às 01:39)

por gouveia a temperatura tem estado a subir depois de ter tocado nos 2.1C... caiu um ultimo aguaceiro de granizo que por volta das 22h, atualmente esta tudo calmo nao ha vento nao chove e a temperatura subiu para os 4.6C...


----------



## CptRena (26 Dez 2013 às 01:45)

É preciso sorte no Caramulo. Normalmente só por volta (acima) dos 900m já próximo do Cabeço de Neve ou mesmo dos 1000m no Caramulinho é que se vê alguma coisa. Eu tive sorte a 11 e 27 Fevereiro deste ano  Mas nessa altura ainda havia as estações meteorológicas lá a fornecer alguma informação muito útil para uma possível previsão de neve (temperatura, humidade relativa e precipitação).


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2013 às 01:48)

Bom, a chuva já é incapaz de baixar a temperatura. Chove moderado agora e a temperatura subiu de 5.6ºc para 6.0ºc.


----------



## bigfire (26 Dez 2013 às 02:57)

Aqui ficam mais umas foto da neve, ontem (25-12-2013), na Serra do Alvão.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2013 às 09:12)

Bons dias, esteve uma noite 

*Temp. 8.0ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1012hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 1.7 mm*


----------



## DRC (26 Dez 2013 às 11:42)

Neve e gelo junto à estrada ontem à noite nos Forcalhos, Sabugal.


----------



## grandeurso (26 Dez 2013 às 11:57)

O que terá acontecido à estância Vodafone que desde 24 não atualiza? E é preciso azar....  Tanto tempo sem chuva e vimos da Madeira  andar de esqui na serra (está prometido desde a Páscoa) e agora isto... previsão de chuva até domingo,  dia que vamos embora...


----------



## bigfire (26 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

Depois de um natal branco em muitas partes do pais, hoje é dia de fazer um rescaldo, a viagem hoje é a Serra do Marão, onde ontem a noite foi uma total confusão , espero ver grandes acumulados, para ter umas boas fotos.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

grandeurso disse:


> O que terá acontecido à estância Vodafone que desde 24 não atualiza? E é preciso azar....  Tanto tempo sem chuva e vimos da Madeira  andar de esqui na serra (está prometido desde a Páscoa) e agora isto... previsão de chuva até domingo,  dia que vamos embora...



Boas.
Houve uma falha de energia eléctrica, e que segundo informações estãoa tentar regularizar durante o dia de hoje. Boa estadia. No topo da serra irá continuar a nevar.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2013 às 12:21)

Bom dia

Uma manhã com alguma chuva e neve já vai derretendo.

Esta manhã na serra.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

Na Gralheira a chuva já levou a neve quase toda. Nas próximas horas toda ela deverá desaparecer.







Na Serra da Estrela, na encosta da Covilhã, ainda se vê alguma neve:







As Penhas da Saúde mantém-se carregadas de neve. No entanto a temperatura já está em terreno positivo.
2,4ºC de momento. O anemómetro já descongelou e já roda normalmente.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2013 às 13:03)

O dia 24 de Dezembro foi de muita chuva.

O rio Vouga transbordou pouco depois da sua nascente.

Imagens de Céu Dinis Dias, em Quintela da Lapa - Sernancelhe.


----------



## ACalado (26 Dez 2013 às 13:26)

Penhas da Saúde a pouco 






Neste momento esta tudo operacional 3 estações com as 3 webcams.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2013 às 15:37)

Boas tardes .

Belos quadros pintados de branco...é sempre belo ,a chuva que caíu foi de noite e pouca 1.3mm,muitas nuvens com tudo calmo ,com 11.2ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Dez 2013 às 16:07)

AnDré disse:


> O dia 24 de Dezembro foi de muita chuva.
> 
> O rio Vouga transbordou pouco depois da sua nascente.
> 
> Imagens de Céu Dinis Dias, em Quintela da Lapa - Sernancelhe.



As chuvas foram intensas, mas ainda assim, os incendios florestais tiveram a sua quota parte de culpa, em algumas inundações.

A chuva lava as terras, e sem qualquer resistência (árvores, arbustos) seguem para as ribeiras enchendo-as de destroços, e por conseguinte com menor vazão, sobe o nível das águas transbordando para os terrenos adjacentes.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (26 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

Boas a todos, excelentes fotos que se vêem por aqui, cá pela Guarda, frio, céu nublado durante o dia apenas com algumas abertas de manhã....


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu geralmente nublado, com o sol a espreitar tornado-se encoberto por volta da hora do almoço. começou a chover fraco por volta das 14h... o vento sopra fraco desde que começou a chover... sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2013 às 17:43)

Boas,vai chuviscando e alguma neblina,com 10.4ºC 98%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2013 às 18:02)

Boa tarde

Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e 5,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 1,5ºC / 5,3ºC

É provável que a temperatura ainda suba um pouco esta noite.


----------



## bigfire (26 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

Hoje de tarde fui dar uma volta para tentar trazer algumas fotos, mas infelizmente, a neve tinha derretido praticamente toda , pouca ou nenhuma ainda se aguentava, agora é esperar por sábado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2013 às 21:56)

De manhã acordamos por aqui com alguma neve acumulada que durou até meio da manhã, a neve manteve-se até meio da tarde até aos 800m, depois começou a chover e presumo que o que havia acima desta cota já desapareceu pois o nevoeiro não permitiu ver a partir dessa hora.

Neste momento chove com nevoeiro, temperatura ronda os 6ºC.

Sábado, mais neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2013 às 22:46)

Boas,a chuva fraca continua e vento moderado de SW,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## subaneve300 (26 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

não entendo, o ipma preveu  para hoje e amanhã queda de neve acima dos 800 m, como é que isso é possível se nem precipitação houve, se houve foi pouca, se não estiver enganado....


----------



## panda (26 Dez 2013 às 23:06)

Temperatura actual *10.5ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *3.5mm*


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

subaneve300 disse:


> não entendo, o ipma preveu  para hoje e amanhã queda de neve acima dos 800 m, como é que isso é possível se nem precipitação houve, se houve foi pouca, se não estiver enganado....



Boas.
Para hoje a cota era só até ao inicio da manhã, e amanhã é só para a final do dia. A precipitação até apareceu, e bem, na Covilhã já seguem com 23 mm acumulados, quase 20 mm nas Penhas. Nada de anormal.
Boas festas malta.


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

céu muito escuro por Bragança. Já choveu miudinho (1mm).

A mínima ficou em *9,4ºC*.

Por agora registo *11,3ºC*. (A temperatura mais alta dos últimos 7 dias...)


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2013 às 11:12)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu ameno, algo abafado (para quem já há uns dias não sentia temperaturas acima dos 9ºC). O  vento é fraco a moderado, mas, por vezes, torna-se forte e em rajadas, preferencialmente, do quadrante S.

Atual 11,7ºC, com 15,9mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2013 às 15:58)

Boa tarde .

Noite e manhã de chuva muito fraca,continua agora de tarde  e mais moderada e puxada a vento de SW,até agora 6.0mm,com 12.7ºC 98%HR.


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2013 às 16:45)

Boas tardes, por aqui o céu esta muito nublado e vão ocorrendo períodos de aguaceiros o chamado chuvisco que por vezes mais intenso molha bem, temperatura ronda os 12ºC com vento SW.

Deixo umas fotos dos dias 21 durante uma caminhada e 25 na Serra da Estrela.













Mais fotos aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=666058606750512&set=a.666058506750522.1073741839.100000391363889&type=1&theater


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2013 às 17:07)

Boas,por aqui a chuva já vai com uma pausa de 1h ,já houve momentos de sol a bater nas casas ,está novamente a ficar escuro e a todo o momento vêm por ai mais carga ,com 12.5ºC e vento de SW.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (27 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

Aqui pela Guarda, foi dia de nuvens, e agora a chover, ora forte ora fraco...


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Dez 2013 às 17:36)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com vento fraco a moderado. apenas foram caindo alguns aguaceiros de chuva fraca ao longo da manha, agora mais para a tarde, a chuva está mais frequente apesar de ser fraca. 

temperaturas: 

14.7ºC minima
7.9ºC minima

atuais: chove fraco mas intensamente, vento moderado e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## ppereira (27 Dez 2013 às 17:48)

Na Guarda, a 950m, a temperatur tem vindo a descer mais rapidamente do que eu pensava. Sigo agora com 8,4C, depois de uma máxima de 11C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2013 às 18:01)

Boas,a chuva e o vento novamente em força ,com 12.3ºC e 7.4mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2013 às 18:09)

Já chove com força por aqui. 9.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2013 às 18:17)

Boas tardes.

Por cá foi um dia marcado por períodos de chuva fraca a moderada, não muito duradouros ou frequentes. O vento tem sido fraco, mas com o anoitecer tem vindo a tornar-se mais forte e a soprar em rajadas.

A máxima rondou os 11/12ºC, mais logo confirmo.


----------



## Beric D (27 Dez 2013 às 19:56)

Um bocado difícil esta pergunta, mas cá vai: alguém sabe as possibilidades de neve para este fim de semana (ou até dia 1) de nevar na serra da Nave (ou Serra de Leomil)?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2013 às 20:56)

Aqui por Lamego caiu durante 10 minutos um dilúvio com chuva e vento, agora está chuva moderada.
Temperatura atual - 9,5
Máxima-  11
Mínima 9


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 21:06)

Chove moderado a forte e o vento tem por vezes rajadas fortes.

Temperaturas:
La Crosse Technology WS 9135/ 12.1ºc
(nova estação)La Crosse Technology WS 9251/ 12.4ºc


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2013 às 21:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chove moderado a forte e o vento tem por vezes rajadas fortes.
> 
> Temperaturas:
> La Crosse Technology WS 9135/ 12.1ºc
> (nova estação)La Crosse Technology WS 9251/ 12.4ºc



Acho que já referiram que essa diferença é curta que chegue para poderem tomar "ambos" os valores como corretos, se é que assim se pode dizer. Aconteceu-me o mesmo quando a AURIOL pifou e comprei um sensor da AURIOL só com termómetro, e acabei por confiar mais na nova, é, à partida, mais fiável.

__________________________
Boas.

Por cá, a chuva chegou com mais determinação há pouco mais de uma hora, e desde então não para. O vento continua fraco a moderado, por vezes em rajadas.

Como prometido, os dados da máxima (e mínima), espetivamente: 11,9ºC e 11,0ºC.

Atual 11,3ºC, com 33,2mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 21:32)

Rajadas muito fortes de vento, à pouco choveu como já não chovia há muito tempo, acho que não choveu assim tanto quando foi o alerta laranja.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2013 às 21:45)

Boas,a chuva continua por vezes fraca ou moderada com vento de SW,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Dez 2013 às 22:11)

Por aqui chove bem


----------



## Carlitos_5 (27 Dez 2013 às 22:19)

Está a chover um bom bocado por aqui ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 22:33)

Acho que o frio em altura já está a entrar, pelo menos a temperatura desceu bem por estes lados 9.9ºc.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (27 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Boa Noite
Por montalegre, 
Apenas em fase de testes a minha AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 que estava na caixa desde 2010 
Está a marcar temp 6.3º 
A funcionar apenas desde as 18:00h o pluviómetro acumula 25,7mm

Poderá haver erros mas de momento não tenho como comparar os dados que ela me está a debitar
Cumps 
Miguel Moura


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2013 às 22:50)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Boa Noite
> Por montalegre,
> Apenas em fase de testes a minha AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 que estava na caixa desde 2010
> Está a marcar temp 6.3º
> ...



Bem-vindo! 

Caro Miguel não tem já uma conta no MeteoPT,  BARROSODIGITAL se não me engano?   Interessante ter um membro na comunidade de uma das Terras em que mais neva em Portugal.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (27 Dez 2013 às 22:56)

Olá boa Noite, 
Tenho e aproveito para pedir aos administradores que a eliminem a partir de agora vou utilizar o nome de Meteomontalegre, aproveito também para vos informar que irei instalar a minha Auriol (apesar de saber que n é muito fiável) dentro em breve ... Contudo espero em 2014 fazer um upgrade para uma Davis .. 

Dados actuais:
 6.2º a descer 
1007 hpa
89% hr 
25.7mm

cumps 
Aproveito também para desejar boas festas a todos os membros desta comunidade...


----------



## ppereira (27 Dez 2013 às 23:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2013cy*

Na Torre já deve ter passsado de chuva para neve. Passou de repente de 1,6 para 0,6C. Por aqui mantêm-se nos 7,5C a meia hora.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Por Lamego continua a chuva
Temperatura atual 8 e com tendência de descida

Bem vindo Miguel a está comunidade. Vá dando o feedback daí de Montalegre.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Dez 2013 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2013cy*



ppereira disse:


> Na Torre já deve ter passsado de chuva para neve. Passou de repente de 1,6 para 0,6C. Por aqui mantêm-se nos 7,5C a meia hora.



impressionante a queda da temperatura tanto na torre como nas penhas da saude... no espaço de 15 minutos a temperatura caiu cerca de 3 graus.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (27 Dez 2013 às 23:39)

Montalegre segundo a auriol vamos assim:
5.7º a descer 
1006hpa
95%hr 
26.5 mm 
qdo chegar a neve eu aviso e coloco fotos mas n sei porque n me deixa anexar fotografias 

cumps...


----------



## Carlitos_5 (27 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

Boas, quem é que acredita que vá nevar aqui na cidade da Guarda??
estive a "estudar e só devem cair uns flocos mas todo o sitio diz que vai neeevar....


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Dez 2013 às 00:38)

deve começar a parar de nevar/chover (mas a mim já me parece que seja neve) na estrela daqui a pouco pelo que estou a ver no radar do ipma


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (28 Dez 2013 às 00:50)

Montalegre 
temp: 4,5 a descer 
precipitação: 0.7mm (em 50min)
hr: 88%

Falta mesmo a neve, mas também não acredito que seja muita, bem pelo contrario vai ser apenas uma amostra ...


----------



## ppereira (28 Dez 2013 às 01:17)

4,7C e continua a chover. Se nevar na guarda vai ser só mesmo uma amostra


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 01:18)

Eu acho é que a precipitação não se vai cruzar com período mais frio, estou enganado?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2013 às 01:29)

ora bem se o IPMA tem aviso amarelo para queda de neve por alguma razão será..


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2013 às 01:34)

Temperatura *8.8ºC* e *76%Hr*
Vento moderado


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2013 às 01:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu acho é que a precipitação não se vai cruzar com período mais frio, estou enganado?



Aqui na Guarda sim, não há precipitação (no meteograma gfs) quando a temperatura é minima, em tondela a mesma coisa....


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2013 às 02:13)

Agora na Guarda, estamos de aguaceiros...


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 02:19)

Aguaceiro moderado agora, e 9.3ºc


----------



## VitorBaia (28 Dez 2013 às 02:20)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Montalegre
> temp: 4,5 a descer
> precipitação: 0.7mm (em 50min)
> hr: 88%
> ...



Eu arrisco que ainda neva esta madrugada em Montalegre.
Na Guarda também deve nevar qualquer coisa no inicio da manhã.
As coisas estão a correr um bocadinho melhor do que a previsão indicava.
Os aguaceiros da tarde também devem trazer mais qualquer coisa de neve ao meio da tarde.

https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 02:21)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> Aqui na Guarda sim, não há precipitação (no meteograma gfs) quando a temperatura é minima, em tondela a mesma coisa....



Para Tondela não se espera nada. Esta terra deve ter sido enfeitiçada coisa assim , porque até no Caramulo deixou de nevar. 

Mas para não dizerem que sou choramingas pela neve é melhor calar-me.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 04:52)

Formaram-se uns bons aguaceiros atrás do Caramulo, mas duvido que neve lá nos topos da serra.


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Dez 2013 às 04:56)

Aqui chove com alguma intensidade a temperatura caio 3ºc no espaço de 20 minutos sigo com 4ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 04:57)

Hermano1x disse:


> Aqui chove com alguma intensidade a temperatura caio 3ºc no espaço de 20 minutos sigo com 4ºc



Aqui se cair 1.5ºc já vou com sorte


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Dez 2013 às 04:59)

Qual é a temperatura por ai?


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 05:02)

Hermano1x disse:


> Qual é a temperatura por ai?



Por aqui vou com uns terríveis 8.2ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 05:05)

Começa a pingar bem, vamos lá ver até onde desce...


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Dez 2013 às 05:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui vou com uns terríveis 8.2ºc.



Esta puxado, aqui sigo com 3.8ºc agora mas já não chove


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 05:11)

Puxado está o vento e bem, e os aguaceiros são agora moderados a fracos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 05:22)

Serra da Estrela e Guarda preparem-se, porque acho que daqui a mais uns 15/20 minutos poderão ver flocos consistentes.

Entretanto continuam os aguaceiros moderados e já baixou 1º

7.2ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 05:36)

Já baixou 1.7ºc , mas os aguaceiros já são fraquinhos. Contudo vem lá mais atrás do Caramulo

Pode ser que toque na casa dos 4ºc 

Atualmente: 6.5ºc


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2013 às 08:20)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, o dia nasce com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a muito fraco. O ambiente está fresco e húmido.

Atual 5,7ºC, com 1,0mm.


----------



## ppereira (28 Dez 2013 às 10:01)

Já neva na zona da Guarda. Mas não está temperatura para acumular no solo!!!


----------



## jonyyy (28 Dez 2013 às 10:03)

Boas:P

O dia por aqui nasceu com sol, mas neste momento temos um aguaceiro forte de  neve, no entanto não deve durar muito 1.5ºC


----------



## grandeurso (28 Dez 2013 às 10:17)

Na Guarda caíram uns flocos. O tempo dos putos vestirem os fatos para sairem para a foto.... parou e agora nem neve nem foto...


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2013 às 10:18)

Bom dia,aqui por Lamego a mínima foi de 3.estão 4,5 graus e abertas de sol.Infelizmente a neve na guarda e Montalegre seria nula por causa da precipitação e temperatura


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2013 às 10:33)

gralheira tem uma amostra de neve... mas estava convencido que por esta hora tivesse bastante neve.. uma desilusão meteorologica para acabar o 2013 em beleza


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2013 às 10:52)

Boas, por aqui muito sol , vamos ver por quanto tempo

*Temp. 14.1ºC
HR 63%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de SE
Precipitação 5.7 mm*


----------



## Serrano (28 Dez 2013 às 11:36)

6.3ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar a espaços...


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2013 às 12:25)

Por Lamego caiu à bocado uma forte chuvada com gelo misturado e fez descer a temperatura para os 4 graus que é a temperatura atual.


----------



## bigfire (28 Dez 2013 às 12:45)

Por aqui, agora também cai um forte aguaceiro, as serras já se encontram com alguma neve, a temperatura desce, onde me encontro, desceu 1º no espaço de 15 minutos, neste momento 7,5º, vamos ver se acumula mais alguma coisa nas serras.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2013 às 13:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> gralheira tem uma amostra de neve... mas estava convencido que por esta hora tivesse bastante neve.. uma desilusão meteorologica para acabar o 2013 em beleza



Falta a precipitação.

De momento está assim:


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2013 às 14:03)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu o céu está parcialmente nublado, já chuviscou um pouco e o vento está fraco. Tudo calmo, e ambiente fresco.

Atual 8,6ºC, com 2,2mm.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

*Penhas da Saúde* (1496 m) em campo positivo, com bastante Sol. *+0,8ºC* actuais. 






Na *Torre* (2000 m), um aguaceiro de neve. *-3,4ºC*.






Em *Trancoso* (839 m), outro aguaceiro, mas com *+3,9ºC*.







Pela *Guarda* (853 m) também vai precipitando, mas com *+2,4ºC* na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2013 às 14:18)

Céu com pouca nebulosidade e vento fraco
Temperatura *8.3ºC* e *72%Hr*
 acumulada *0.7mm*


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2013 às 14:20)

Por Lamego (543 metros) caiu à bocado granizo forte e temperatura 4 graus.Muito frio na rua


----------



## grandeurso (28 Dez 2013 às 14:20)

Finalmente neve na Guarda!  Para quem está habituado a neve não deve achar nada de especial mas para quem nunca tinha visto neve a cair,  já valeu a pena termos vindo...


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2013 às 14:31)

Aguaceiro de neve, agora na Gralheira:







Montalegre, há meia hora, estava assim:






Fonte: Meteomontalegre


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2013 às 14:54)

A 1500 m neva bem...


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Dez 2013 às 15:01)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude

Nas penhas neva muito bem. pena que na Guarda ninguém se decida a por uma webcam!


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2013 às 15:04)

Gilmet disse:


> *Penhas da Saúde* (1496 m) em campo positivo, com bastante Sol. *+0,8ºC* actuais.



1h depois, o cenário é completamente diferente.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2013 às 15:59)

Ás 3 da tarde passei no cume da serra de Cota/Moledo (15km a norte de Viseu), a 850 metros de altitude, quando começou a cair um pouco de água-neve (o carro marcava 2.5ºC), esperei um pouco para ver se começava a cair neve pura, mas nada, começou uma grande granizada, e depois chuva moderada.
Até Viseu a temperatura subiu até aos 6ºC sempre com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

Miníma de 5.6ºc pelas 7:16h, segundo a estação. O céu alterna entre períodos de geralmente limpo a muito nublado, que indica que os aguaceiros andam perto.

A temperatura já tem dificuldade em cair aquando a chuva.

Mais uma vez o Caramulo não recebeu nada de neve. Sigo com 7.0ºc, temperatura a cair mas por o céu estar quase limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

*Neve em Montalegre obriga proteção civil a assistir automobilistas*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/K7Zu1Qwchwg4N80BUdAi"]Neve em Montalegre obriga proteÃ§Ã£o civil a assistir automobilistas - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2013 às 17:54)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de aguaceiros com o sol a espreitar. não houve vento hoje. 
atualmente não chove, não ha vento e sigo com 3.1C


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2013 às 18:14)

CidadeNeve disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude
> 
> Nas penhas neva muito bem. pena que na Guarda ninguém se decida a por uma webcam!



Mesmo com uma webcam cá, não se ía ver grande coisa,  já que só houve uns flocos pequenitos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2013 às 18:21)

Boas,depois de aguns dias sem se ver o sol...hoje foi todo o dia em ambiente de rua ,muito sol pela manhã e nuvens pela tarde,não choveu durante o dia,agora ambiente já  e sem nuvens com vento de NW,com 6.1ºC 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 11.5ºC e 1.0mm

Precipitação de ontem 12.7mm.


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2013 às 18:26)

Boas vou agora subir para a torre para passar lá a noite  vai ser uma aventura depois reporto de lá  Para já estão -4.5c nada que não se aguente


----------



## Beric D (28 Dez 2013 às 19:01)

No accuweath diz que está a nevar na Serra de Leomil. Alguém sabe as possibilidades de amanhã haver acumulação ou mesmo de nevar na vila (Moimenta da Beira)?


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 19:16)

Beric D disse:


> No accuweath diz que está a nevar na Serra de Leomil. Alguém sabe as possibilidades de amanhã haver acumulação ou mesmo de nevar na vila (Moimenta da Beira)?



Creio que a probabilidade é bastante baixa, primeiro o frio em altura deverá diminuir gradualmente até ao fim da manhã o que vai fazer subir bastante a cota de neve e entretanto a precipitação vai escassear. Talvez com sorte ainda possa nevar qualquer coisa esta madrugada, início da manhã, mas depois disso não acredito muito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2013 às 19:42)

Boas!

Por aqui e depois do JACKPOT do dia de Natal eis que nem 1 floco, a pouca precipitação que passou para cá do Eixo Marão-Larouco foi toda líquida, mesmo a acima dos 1000m aqui foi chuva. 

Meteorologia é assim!

Neste momento céu limpo e começa a gear.


----------



## bigfire (28 Dez 2013 às 19:45)

Nas serras aqui em volta a acumulação era bastante pouca, só a partir dos 1000/1100 metros e que havia alguma coisinha, abaixo disso nada, tenho fotos, mas nem sei se valerá a pena postar


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2013 às 20:41)

Boas, muito 
*Temp. 1.5ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 6.2 mm*


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, muito
> *Temp. 1.5ºC
> HR 89%
> Pressão 1020 hPa
> ...



houve precipitação de chuva ou neve na serra é que eu sou capaz de dar um saltinho à Serra, muito provavelmente deve ter havido neve mas sem acumulação


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2013 às 22:35)

Temperatura *4.1ºC* e *84%Hr*
 acumulada *1.2mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 22:46)

Volta pingar por estes cantos, mas agora só dá para subir a temperatura, passou de 4.4ºc a 5.4ºc.

Eventualmente poderá ainda cair um floco ou outro na serra da estrela, isto se os aguaceiros não acabarem pelo caminho. Mas também acho que não vão na direção da torre...


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2013 às 22:55)

A reportar da Torre com 5 negativos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Dez 2013 às 22:58)

Boas!
Deixo aqui dois pequenos (e mal feitos) vídeos e quatros fotos do que vi hoje pelas redondezas de Montalegre!


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (28 Dez 2013 às 23:09)

Boa noite,
Hoje durante o dia foi nevando ... mas sempre sem grande acumulação (5cm)... 
Agora só neve nos pontos mais altos ...
Tem actual 0.2   
Vento nulo
Precipitação nula

Cumps 
M Moura


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2013 às 23:19)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje durante o dia foi nevando ... mas sempre sem grande acumulação (5cm)...
> Agora só neve nos pontos mais altos ...
> Tem actual 0.2
> ...



Finalmente alguém de Barroso!
Bem vindo! 
Saudações flavienses! 

Desculpem o off topic mas tinha de ser!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 23:52)

Bom, meteu-se cá um nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Sanctos (28 Dez 2013 às 23:56)

Esta tarde por Pitoes das Junias:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=530047343757791&set=a.411098695652657.1073741832.399709313458262&type=1&relevant_count=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202776545043462&ref=notif&notif_t=like


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Dez 2013 às 00:15)

Sanctos disse:


> Esta tarde por Pitoes das Junias:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=530047343757791&set=a.411098695652657.1073741832.399709313458262&type=1&relevant_count=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202776545043462&ref=notif&notif_t=like



Quando ei fui embora é que começou a nevar assim, tá bem tá!


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2013 às 00:57)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos na Serra do Marão, a neve era pouca, as 2 últimas fotos foram tiradas acima dos 1000 metros, é só para perceber a falta de acumulação que este evento teve para estes lados 

A cota estaria nos 1100 metros:





1000 metros:


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2013 às 01:48)

boas  
Por gouveia esta tudo calmo, abocadinho caiu um breve aguaceiro de aguaneve, nao ha vento e sigo com 0.6C...


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2013 às 01:59)

Continuo com nevoeiro cerrado, e 2.8ºc.


----------



## Scuderia (29 Dez 2013 às 07:38)

Sanctos disse:


> Esta tarde por Pitoes das Junias:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=530047343757791&set=a.411098695652657.1073741832.399709313458262&type=1&relevant_count=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202776545043462&ref=notif&notif_t=like




E na foto da Igreja a cota nem é muito alta 1100 mts. Digo isto porque na estrada para Tourem tem uma parte que dá 1300 metros e ai tem sempre neve


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2013 às 08:39)

Bons dias, por aqui muito nevoeiro a *1.0ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2013 às 10:57)

Boas, ainda muito nevoeiro  com *4.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2013 às 11:03)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma grande geada pela manhã ,baixou atá aos 1.4ºC,a temperatura já em recuperação e muito sol ,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2013 às 11:22)

subaneve300 disse:


> houve precipitação de chuva ou neve na serra é que eu sou capaz de dar um saltinho à Serra, muito provavelmente deve ter havido neve mas sem acumulação



Boas não posso confirmar devido ao nevoeiro, mas por aqui foi na forma de chuva, na Serra do Açor no passado dia 25 passei por lá e nevava pouco


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

Nevoeiro persistente  com *6.0ºC* e *70%HR*


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2013 às 12:36)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 6,3ºC, mínima de 1,3ºC.

Esta manhã é possível observar alguns neveiros na serra de Montesinho.
_____________________________________________________________

Estes últimos dias de precipitação deixaram os campos bem algados.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas não posso confirmar devido ao nevoeiro, mas por aqui foi na forma de chuva, na Serra do Açor no passado dia 25 passei por lá e nevava pouco



O sol já aparece com *9.2ºC*
Na serra do Açor não se vê neve daqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2013 às 16:06)

Boas ,aproveitando o bom sol e o ambiente quente,por aqui foi de limpeza no jardim,muita folhas das plantas e derivados ,até deu para andar de manga curta ,ainda muito sol e vento fraco,com 10.4ºC 60%HR e a pressão em alta.

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2013 às 16:40)

Apesar dos *-2,1ºC* que se fazem sentir neste momento, a Torre apresenta uma componente social bastante agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2013 às 17:10)

Sol...só na ponta dos telhados  aqui pelo bairro,sem vento e a descer bem 8.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Foi-se embora o sol e a temperatura já vai em 4.1ºC no Sarzedo...


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2013 às 18:10)

Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura Actual *6ºC* e *80%Hr*

Dados de hoje *0.9ºC* / *11.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2013 às 18:30)

Vento muito fraco com 6.4ºC 81%HR.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (29 Dez 2013 às 18:36)

Boa Tarde, 
dados de hoje: 
Max: 6º 
min: -1 
vento nulo 

cumps


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2013 às 18:41)

Dados de hoje
Máxima de 8
Mínima de 1
Atual 4,5
Céu parcialmente nublado todo o dia


----------



## Norther (29 Dez 2013 às 20:03)

Boas noites, temperatura ronda os 5ºC por aqui sem vento e com céu praticamente limpo.

Deixo umas fotos de ontem na Serra da Estrela a tarde num trilho que fiz mais um amigo até a Torre.





















A estação meteorológica junto a Torre com forte vento nem mexia  




Foi dos grandes cenários que ja vi la no alto, e desta vez fiquei na foto 



Video de partes do percurso 


https://www.facebook.com/nunobaptis...52259984480.1073741840.100000391363889&type=1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2013 às 20:45)

Vento fraco de NWN,com 5.1ºC 85%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

boas

por Gouveia o dia acordou com bastante geada, mais água congelada do que geada a minima foi de -0.9ºC
não houve vento, e esteve um dia até bem agradável, ao sol claro 

já estou de volta a Santa Comba Dão onde está um gélido nevoeiro cerrado desde que cheguei (18.30h) não ha vento e sigo com 3.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2013 às 22:06)

Aqui ainda não chegou o nevoeiro mas acredito que haja bastante humidade no ar, os cabos da rua estão todos molhados, bem como alguns carros.

Bastante frio com 3.2ºC


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

Hoje fui dia de fazer uma caminhada pela Serra do Alvão, e tirar umas fotos.


Do outro lado fica a maior aldeia inserida no Parque Natural do Alvão, Lamas de Olo. 





Lá em baixo fica a Barragem da Cimeira.





Com vista direta para a Serra do Marão, e para a pouca neve que ainda resistia do dia de ontem.










E ali está o ponto mais alto desta serra, foi pena não ter chegado lá em cima, daria uma excelente fotografia da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2013 às 22:51)

Vento muito fraco,com 3.6ºC 94%HR .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2013 às 07:24)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado, sem 

*Temp. 0.7ºC
HR 92%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2013 às 08:37)

Cenário de à pouco:
com *0.9ºC*



HPIM5390 por Manmarlopes, no Flickr


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2013 às 10:16)

Céu muito nublado e *1,7ºC*.

Não está particularmente agradável... a mínima foi de *-0,3ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2013 às 13:06)

Céu nublado
Temperatura *6.5ºC* e *86%Hr*


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (30 Dez 2013 às 15:54)

Céu muito nublado
4,2 actual
2,5mm cont a chover
Vento nulo


----------



## jonyyy (30 Dez 2013 às 16:03)

Boas

Dia "quente, quentinho" por aqui, céu encoberto e temperatura a variar entre os 0ºC e os 2.5ºC, neste momento 1.5ºC com vento de SW fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2013 às 17:15)

Boas ,hoje está ser marcado por um dia frio,o céu têm vindo a ficar muito nublado por nuvens desde de manhã,neste momento encoberto,dia sem vento,com 8.0ºC 79%HR.

Dados de hoje 1.9ºC / 9.9ºC.

Pelo radar...a chuva deve estar para ai a virar a esquina .


----------



## Norther (30 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

Temperaturas em algumas vilas e cidades da região da Serra da Estrela 





O céu por aqui esta muito nublado com períodos de aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2013 às 17:37)

Por Bragança tem chovido a espaços...*2mm* até agora.

A máxima é que não ultrapassou os *3,8ºC*

Por agora *3,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2013 às 17:47)

Já cá está a  em forma de aguaceiros...o radar não engana ,com 7.9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança tem chovido a espaços...*2mm* até agora.
> 
> A máxima é que não ultrapassou os *3,8ºC*
> 
> Por agora *3,5ºC*



Bem fresquinho o dia por Bragança, uns floquitos vinham mesmo a calhar.


----------



## jonyyy (30 Dez 2013 às 19:15)

Começou a chover por aqui, a temperatura subiu para os 2.5ºC, e mantem-se muito nevoeiro, sem vento neste momento

Tá mesmo ar de neve, mas é que nem um "farrapito" cai, chuvinha a 100%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2013 às 22:55)

Boas,nublado,não chove e vento nulo,com 6.8ºC 96%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

Bom por aqui chove e está fresco, 7.7ºc

Nunca mais se vê a luz ao fundo do túnel para cotas de neve um pouco mais baixas...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Dez 2013 às 23:20)

Dia de Inverno pela Covilhã, sem vislumbre de sol, ao meio-dia o termómetro do carro marcava apenas *3ºC* no centro da cidade e, mesmo com a chegada da  a meio da tarde, as temperaturas continuam baixas (por volta dos *5ºC*).

Deixo umas imagens tiradas hoje na Serra da Estrela ao final da manhã, a cerca de 1500 m, e com *-0,5ºC*.


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2013 às 23:47)

Temperatura actual *5.5ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *4.5mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2013 às 07:50)

Bons dias, depois dos *5.7mm*  de ontem hoje já vai em *6.0mm* com *9.6ºC* e *80% HR*


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2013 às 11:09)

Por Bragança tem sido (como esperado) sempre a subir!!! A mínima de *4,0ºC* foi registada logo à meia-noite e desde então temos tido máximas consecutivas até à actual, *5,9ºC*.

O céu mantém-se muito escuro e já caíram bons aguaceiros, registando até agora *4,3mm*


----------



## jonyyy (31 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Boas

Dia de nevoeiro cerrado, com alguns aguaceiros por aqui, temperatura estável, nos 3ºC


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2013 às 12:12)

5.1ºC no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

O ano de 2014 despede-se por aqui com nevoeiro e chuviscos, com *5ºC *no centro da cidade e *6ºC* na zona mais baixa.

Boas entradas e bom ano para a comunidade MeteoPT. Que seja ano de nevões!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2013 às 15:58)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui ainda continua o  instalado ,a chuva de hoje foi a partir do meio da noite até ao meio da manhã...até ao momento 8.4mm,depois da chuva instalou-se o nevoeiro e por cá continua ,o vento continua calmo e sereno ,com 8.0ºC 98%HR e sem chuva.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 8.4ºC.

Precipitação de ontem 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Dez 2013 às 17:29)

boas

neste ultimo dia de 2013, o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado sem vento e com alguns breves aguaceiros esporádicos. não estou em casa mas devem estar uns 10ºC

um bom ano a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2013 às 17:52)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo e sem vento ,nevoeiro muito,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## FRibeiro (31 Dez 2013 às 18:31)

Nevoeiro cerrado por Castelo Branco!!
Tem sido já hábito no dia 31 Dezembro este tempo para não se ver o fogo de artificio que é deitado do cimo do cume (castelo) lol


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2013 às 18:41)

Por aqui montou-se uma linha sucessiva de aguaceiros um autêntico comboio

11.1ºc


Feliz 2014


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2013 às 19:30)

Hoje o dia tem sido marcado por nevoeiro 
Temperatura actual *7.2ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *12.2mm*

Bom ano 2014 a todos


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2013 às 21:32)

Boas noites e bom Ano de 2014 ,
Foi um dia bastante cinzento com pouca chuva na parte da tarde, atualmente não 
*Temp.10.5ºC
HR 72%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 7.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

Tudo igual ,nevoeiro e sem vento,com 8.4ºC.


----------

